# ***~ ~ ~dlynn's "WHITE COLLECTION"~ ~ ~***



## dlynn

~ ~ ~  White Collection ~ ~ ~

LOUIS VUITTON ~ CHANEL ~ BALENCIAGA ~ PRADA


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ White Collection continued . . . ( with a little silver & black)

           ~ Chanel ~ Balenciaga


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ White Collection continued . . . 

~ ~ ~ LOUIS VUITTON MULTI COLOR ~ ~ ~


----------



## averagejoe

WOW! So many colours of white!!!! What a nice collection!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Wow. What an interesting mix of shades.  Very nice indeed!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Omg... Gorgeous white...


----------



## ecmf

so fresh. what a great collection


----------



## mlag724

dlynn- Your white collection is the most beautiful thing I've seen in awhile. Do you have other colors? Beautiful.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love your collection!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## cookiecthulhu

wow


----------



## dlynn

mlag724 said:


> dlynn- Your white collection is the most beautiful thing I've seen in awhile. Do you have other colors? Beautiful.



Thank You! 
Yes, I do have a few Balenciagas in grey, maldives, etc. and a few LV's in pomme and monogram, a couple of pradas, but most of my collection is pretty neutral in white, ivory, silver. Everyone thinks Im crazy for carrying white bags, but I really love them and I've never had problems with them. ( I did notice that my LV multi color is starting to age and Im sure the others will over time)
I did the "white collection" as  requests from other friends from the LV forum. I should add my other bags too; maybe next time.


----------



## Tasi

Gorgeous!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

beautiful!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Gorgeous ! Do you have any other color bags than white?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

nevermind I just read your answer - how do you keep them from getting marks? You must have some special super careful skill I do not have


----------



## dlynn

Lady Chinadoll said:


> nevermind I just read your answer - how do you keep them from getting marks? You must have some special super careful skill I do not have



I think because I rotate them frequently that they don't get abused.
 They all look pretty good except for the Multi Color LVs with vachetta; they are starting to patina. I liked the way the vachetta looked when they were new.


----------



## poshpearl

amazing collection and I envy the way you can maintain white bags!


----------



## missgiannina

lovely!


----------



## Sabinalynn

gorgeous wow!!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

You have a beautiful collection, thank you for sharing !


----------



## DisCo

Lovely collection of white bags! My fave is your Epi Brea! Gorgeous!


----------



## More bags

*dlynn*, I was hoping you would do a collection thread!  Absolutely breathtaking - there is great variety and the bag charms really stand out on your white LVs.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## dlynn

More bags said:


> *dlynn*, I was hoping you would do a collection thread!  Absolutely breathtaking - there is great variety and the bag charms really stand out on your white LVs.  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you, Morebags! Yeah, some of my tpf friends requested me to do a collection of my white bags and I wish I had thought to add the rest of the collection after collecting all the white ones together. There are about 10 other LVs, prada and balenciagas I forgot to throw in there.  I will try to get another picture added some time. Glad you liked it!


----------



## linhhhuynh

this is amazing! honestly i never thought i really liked white bags, but your collection just looks so clean and chic! you're like the White Queen from X-Men! or from Alice in Wonderland


----------



## ReisKitty

Love the group shots! Looks so clean & minimalistic!


----------



## Ilgin

love your beautiful white world of handbags! Your metallic silver Chanel flap is a beauty!!


----------



## dlynn

linhhhuynh said:


> this is amazing! honestly i never thought i really liked white bags, but your collection just looks so clean and chic! you're like the White Queen from X-Men! or from Alice in Wonderland



You are too funny! 
A friend from the LV forum actually calls me "BEAUTIFUL MISS WHITE" or "BMW" for short! I can be the  from X-Men too! lol!


----------



## linhhhuynh

dlynn said:


> You are too funny!
> A friend from the LV forum actually calls me "BEAUTIFUL MISS WHITE" or "BMW" for short! I can be the  from X-Men too! lol!



you are the White Queen from X-Men to me!


----------



## chicjean

gorgeous! i'm not brave enough to even own one white bag! love this!


----------



## carterazo

Lovely, lovely collection!  You have reaffirmed my love of white and light colored bags.


----------



## carolc82

OMG these bags are _*so*_ immaculate and gorgeous (!!!!) but it also makes me so nervous seeing so much white! 

kudos to you for such an amazing collection dlynn!


----------



## Leona Helmsley

OMG


----------



## dlynn

DisCo said:


> Lovely collection of white bags! My fave is your Epi Brea! Gorgeous!



My Epi and Vernis Brea are my favorites at the moment! The Epi is less to worry about (vachetta), which gives it an edge on being the favorite! The Artsy is also a favorite,  a little too heavy, but not enough to return it.


----------



## MelodyInWonder

Amazing Collection!


----------



## tastefashion

wow amazing! never had a white bag but your collection is so gorgeous! White is truly beautiful!


----------



## dyyong

WOWWOWWOW, stunning!!~ how do you decide which bag to use?


----------



## heroesgirl88

wow amazing! 
i love white bags..i find that they go with everything!


----------



## mai_LV

What a great collection you have!!!  I love the MC line!!  Beautiful bags!!  You make me want to buy the MC speedy.....I really need to stop coming into this forum! hahahah


----------



## TheAnni

love your collection! gives me MC-cravings


----------



## dlynn

TheAnni said:


> love your collection! gives me MC-cravings



I know what you mean; I have not carried one of my MC bags in awhile because I've been rotating my newer ones. I love white MC and when I started pulling them out of the closet for their family portrait they brought back memories of special days when I got them and I remember how much I have enjoyed carrying them. They just put you in a  "Good Mood"! 
~I think I will carry my mc speedy today!


----------



## dlynn

carterazo said:


> Lovely, lovely collection!  You have reaffirmed my love of white and light colored bags.



You mean there is someone else out there who loves white? Everyone appears   so scared to carry a white bag! They go with everything! Glad to know that I am not the only one and I am not crazy for my obsession with white!


----------



## vfarzam

I am guilty of being scared to carry white....lol.  But I love your collection!!!  It looks sooooo amazing all together!!!  And I love the patina on your MCs, they look great!!!  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## intricateee

Love your collection .. so amazing !


----------



## enamored

I have a new appreciation for white bags after looking at your beautiful collection.  They are just gorgeous, especially the Artsy and your Breas.


----------



## misshcouture

wow!! its amazing


----------



## mlag724

I would love to own a white bag. Yours are beautiful. I was thinking about trying a cheaper brand before I commit to my favorites(Chanel or LV).


----------



## albee

which bag is your fave from your collection? and how is using the brea


----------



## asl_bebes

OMG ... love your collection!  I love white bags, they always look so fresh and chic.  Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## dlynn

albee said:


> which bag is your fave from your collection? and how is using the brea



That is such a hard one . . . I actually still use all of them and rotate them every day or so. I have to say that the Epi Ivory Brea is being used the most right now. That style is new for me and Im loving it! I want it in every color! I think Vernis Amarante or Epi Black will be my next in the Brea. I do prefer white over dark bags, but sometimes you need that black bag . . . I also love my Artsy, but sometimes it feels big/heavy on me sometimes (I am very small). 
The Chanel silver flap is the most beautiful bag I own, but  I don't use it as much as the LVs only because its my first flap and Im not use to that style yet. I love the bag, but I am not sure it is me. I tend to be more casual and carefree and feel this bag may be too dressy! I guess it is good to own at least one!


----------



## dlynn

enamored said:


> I have a new appreciation for white bags after looking at your beautiful collection.  They are just gorgeous, especially the Artsy and your Breas.



Thank you! They really are not a lot of maintenance; I just rotate a lot!


----------



## Cate14

As a fan of lighter colored bags, I'm so drawn to your beautiful collection! Thanks, so much, for sharing!


----------



## dlynn

mai_LV said:


> What a great collection you have!!!  I love the MC line!!  Beautiful bags!!  You make me want to buy the MC speedy.....I really need to stop coming into this forum! hahahah



Thank You, glad you appreciate the MC line . . .it is what brought me to LV! 
I only wish they would make some new styles; I haven't liked the latest multi color styles.


----------



## kalola2309

Oh my!...nice! I luv white too but they're very hard to take care....


----------



## dianahuang

OMG your white collections!!! i'm so drooling!!


----------



## etoil0601

Nice collection!!


----------



## dlynn

Adding one SPEEDY AZURE 30 to the WHITE COLLECTION !


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Love the white collection.....


----------



## dlynn

EVERYONE !


----------



## keywi100

What an awesome collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dlynn

A Chanel ~ Medium Flap or mini ~ Dark White . . . is waiting to update my collection.


----------



## fatcat2523

'Let it snow!! Let it snow!! Let it snow!!'
This song came in my mind when I saw your collection!!! it's amazing and reminds me of snow...wish white bag would be falling during winter lol!!!


----------



## dlynn

fatcat2523 said:


> 'Let it snow!! Let it snow!! Let it snow!!'
> This song came in my mind when I saw your collection!!! it's amazing and reminds me of snow...wish white bag would be falling during winter lol!!!



LOL . . . and, I love your hermes collection!


----------



## dlynn

~The white flap will have to go back on the list . . . decided to go for the 
     Precious Seafoam ~


----------



## mlag724

Beautiful. You have a special gift to always make the perfect choices. What color outfits do you plan to wear with this purse?


----------



## lolitablue

Gorgeous and unique collection!! Each one is better than the other!!


----------



## dlynn

mlag724 said:


> Beautiful. You have a special gift to always make the perfect choices. What color outfits do you plan to wear with this purse?



Thank you so much; what a compliment!

I will probably wear what I always wear . . .jeans with grey, white or black! I am actually a pretty laid back, casual person. I am probably more of an LV or Balenciaga girl, but there is nothing quite as chic as CHANEL (I own 2 totes, 2 flaps, 1 camera and just got a mini). I always thought Chanel was one of the nicer lines, but too dressy for me, then I realized it looked good on girls dressed down. So, I took the plunge and started with a Cerf Tote, then another Cerf Tote and then at xmas bought my first Silver Jumbo Flap. I am now addicted! I am still getting use to the flap style; I tend to love more slouchy, easy to get in and out of bags! I have realized by carrying a flap, I really don't need everything that I am carrying around in my bigger bags.


----------



## dlynn

~ Mini Precious ~ Jaune (yellow)


----------



## dlynn

~ Mini Precious ~ Jaune


----------



## jingga18

dlynn said:


> ~ Mini Precious ~ Jaune


 

Absolutely stunning collection - the yellow mini especially!

I only have 1 white multicolor monogram and I hardly ever carry it! Should dig it out of my closet soon... thanks for the inspiration


----------



## babyontheway

Amazing collection of bags dlynn!  You have great taste, and I have to say that the seafoam precious is outta this world!  The color is soft and breezy!


----------



## dlynn

babyontheway said:


> Amazing collection of bags dlynn!  You have great taste, and I have to say that the seafoam precious is outta this world!  The color is soft and breezy!



Thank you so much babyontheway. . . I love the seafoam too; Im so glad that chanel made a bag in my favorite color!


----------



## dlynn

jingga18 said:


> Absolutely stunning collection - the yellow mini especially!
> 
> I only have 1 white multicolor monogram and I hardly ever carry it! Should dig it out of my closet soon... thanks for the inspiration



You should use it! I love all of my LV MCs; in fact, Im using my MC Alma today. . . its putting me in a happy mood!


----------



## earthx

Love your collection! I always want a lot of white bags, but I'm way too clumsy to own one lol. Looking at your collection making me want to add some Blanc Corail pieces to my collection 

p.s you influenced me to got the Epi Brea already, let's see what you gonna influence me next lol


----------



## jingga18

dlynn said:


> You should use it! I love all of my LV MCs; in fact, Im using my MC Alma today. . . its putting me in a happy mood!



Wow, thanks for the encouragement dlynn. I'm going to use it today ! I'm in Australia and sunny days are coming to an end. Better use it now before winter hits .


----------



## etoil0601

I love your Chanel precious bags!!!


----------



## Heidiho

One of the prettiest collections on TPF


----------



## dlynn

Heidiho said:


> One of the prettiest collections on TPF



Thanks Heidiho! I have seen some really nice collections on TPF, so that is a real compliment.


----------



## dlynn

earthx said:


> Love your collection! I always want a lot of white bags, but I'm way too clumsy to own one lol. Looking at your collection making me want to add some Blanc Corail pieces to my collection
> 
> p.s you influenced me to got the Epi Brea already, let's see what you gonna influence me next lol



OK earthx. . .does this mean Im a good influence or a bad influence? ? ? (LOL)


----------



## earthx

dlynn said:


> OK earthx. . .does this mean Im a good influence or a bad influence? ? ? (LOL)



definitely good to me, but bad for my cc lol


----------



## dlynn

earthx said:


> definitely good to me, but bad for my cc lol



 You are too funny earthx! 
Im going to be good and not buy anything for a while; so you can't blame me if you buy anything anytime soon!


----------



## kalbindo

omg, this is an encouragement for me to get the s/s chanel evening garden!!! i saw it in the store, but was so iffy about it cos it's white... i'm always so scared of screwing up white bags... even my dark brown ysl muse is like, beat up... from everyday use. i should learn from you and rotate them well.

and you know what will be a nice addition to your white collection? goyard bois clutch! *drools*


----------



## earthx

dlynn said:


> You are too funny earthx!
> Im going to be good and not buy anything for a while; so you can't blame me if you buy anything anytime soon!



um... i been dreaming of the Blanc Corail Brea for the past few days


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

congrats on all the bags


----------



## dlynn

kalbindo said:


> omg, this is an encouragement for me to get the s/s chanel evening garden!!! i saw it in the store, but was so iffy about it cos it's white... i'm always so scared of screwing up white bags... even my dark brown ysl muse is like, beat up... from everyday use. i should learn from you and rotate them well.
> 
> and you know what will be a nice addition to your white collection? goyard bois clutch! *drools*



Thanks! I don't have anything from goyard, but I have seen the one you are talking about and it is cute. umm! 
I do like their white/grey speedy looking satchel and the tote also. I never see them around my area, only when I travel to NY or LA.


----------



## dlynn

earthx said:


> um... i been dreaming of the Blanc Corail Brea for the past few days



. . . still dreaming ? . . . that brea is beautiful! 
Brea is still one of my favorite LV styles!


----------



## bonny_montana

You have an amazing collection of White bags!!
Wow, I am too scared of white bags but your collection is BEAUTIFUL.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chanel*liz

Dlynn I love your collection! I love how you add a personal touch to your bags with the charms. So cute!!


----------



## SashaNicole

You have a very unique collection.


----------



## girl12532

You have an amazing collection! Love it!


----------



## lv_addiction33

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~ White Collection ~ ~ ~
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON ~ CHANEL ~ BALENCIAGA ~ PRADA


 i ,  your collection!!! if i can keep 'em clean like you, i'd add more whites to my collection. i can see you love EVERYTHING white. your sofa is also white!!


----------



## dlynn

lv_addiction33 said:


> i ,  your collection!!! if i can keep 'em clean like you, i'd add more whites to my collection. i can see you love EVERYTHING white. your sofa is also white!!



Yes, I have a very minimalistic style. . . my friends laugh because my house, dogs and car are white too! LOL!


----------



## dlynn

:cry: I am sad that I have to delete my mini precious in jaune from my collection...someone stole it while vacationing in Hawaii. (Actually, my whole carry-on was stolen from the bus which took us from the airport to the hotel) It was inside of my carry-on in the overhead storage! Thank god, my husband put it there and not me! I am still looking for a replacement; not sure if there are any more available!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Your collection is heavenly, I love them all.


----------



## dlynn

Thanks to Mariela for finding one of the last Chanel "Mini Precious" bags for me...when mine was stolen while visiting Hawaii last week; 
(I was told by the other boutiques in Hawaii that they were all gone.) 
I am waiting for my replacement to arrive . . . too bad I have to pay for this bag twice I am banning myself for a while.


----------



## OG_Baby

Nice!


----------



## mspera

oooh la la!  Thanks for sharing dlynn.  Love!  A white Cerf is my next possible purchase.  My black Cerf is my favorite Chanel. I love white.


----------



## zjajkj

WOW!! What a nice big white collection


----------



## coachandkipling

love the collection!


----------



## dlynn

mspera said:


> oooh la la!  Thanks for sharing dlynn.  Love!  A white Cerf is my next possible purchase.  My black Cerf is my favorite Chanel. I love white.



Glad I'm not the only person that is not afraid to own white bags! I love my cerf totes and the white is my favorite for summer...it is so crisp and clean and goes with everything! I use all my wht MC LV accessories inside.


----------



## dlynn

dinitegrity said:


> WOW!! What a nice big white collection



Thank you dinitegrity; I like your  collection too!


----------



## labelwhore04

wow i'm loving the silver chanel! so unique, i have never seen that model before!


----------



## BritChic

An amazing collection. Everything is so beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moosey.

Jealous!


----------



## hn_tee

Wowza! Your handbag collection is TDF! White is my favourite colour but don't really have the guts to buy one. I don't baby my bags!


----------



## 12hon15

Dlynn, you have an amazing white bag collection! I have always been attracted to white and light-colored bags. They look so clean and fresh. Whenever i see a bag, i always gravitate towards its white version  I have a few white bags myself but don't use them often as i am scared of ruining them.  How do you keep your white bags from getting color transfer from your jeans? Please share your tips so i can get more mileage on my whites, lol


----------



## anika01

dlynn, your collection is breathtaking! it's such a pretty picture too! 
i'm very impressed that all the bags looks new still!!!


----------



## dlynn

12hon15 said:


> Dlynn, you have an amazing white bag collection! I have always been attracted to white and light-colored bags. They look so clean and fresh. Whenever i see a bag, i always gravitate towards its white version  I have a few white bags myself but don't use them often as i am scared of ruining them.  How do you keep your white bags from getting color transfer from your jeans? Please share your tips so i can get more mileage on my whites, lol



Thank you! I guess because I rotate them all the time, they don't have time to get dirty. I think you just have to pretend that they are not white and treat them like all of the others! Just use them and enjoy them!
(They will be sad if left in the close all the time!)


----------



## dlynn

anika01 said:


> dlynn, your collection is breathtaking! it's such a pretty picture too!
> i'm very impressed that all the bags looks new still!!!



Thanks onika01! I love taking pictures of them; they make my photos look better!


----------



## dlynn

labelwhore04 said:


> wow i'm loving the silver chanel! so unique, i have never seen that model before!



 Thanks! Its the jumbo flap silver/metallic bought from holiday 2010.


----------



## 12hon15

dlynn said:


> Thank you! I guess because I rotate them all the time, they don't have time to get dirty. I think you just have to pretend that they are not white and treat them like all of the others! Just use them and enjoy them!
> (They will be sad if left in the close all the time!)



You're right. I'll just use them like any other bag and just enjoy them. Thanks, dlynn!


----------



## bekstar1

Love this!


----------



## Pursestan

Wow! That is awesome! I love white bags but can't bring myself to spend more than a few hundred bucks on them because I'm afraid that I'll ruin them. You're my Shero!


----------



## airborne

thank you for sharing


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Beautiful! Love your new Precious flaps!!! congrats


----------



## dlynn

~ 2011 chanel quilt bowler/ grey ~


----------



## apb1231

Wow, that new chanel is gorgeous!


----------



## dlynn

apb1231 said:


> Wow, that new chanel is gorgeous!



Thanks! It feels so good and I love the color!


----------



## iloverelaxbear

Your collection is very nice =D you have great taste ~_~ I wish I had your assortment of white bags


----------



## mlag724

iloverelaxbear said:


> Your collection is very nice =D you have great taste ~_~ I wish I had your assortment of white bags


 I agree 100 %. Beatiful modelling pictures.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

I love the way you personalized your LV"S with the charms, all of them are geaorgeous.


----------



## dlynn

Pinkstrawberry said:


> I love the way you personalized your LV"S with the charms, all of them are geaorgeous.



Thanks Pinkstrawberry; I love dressing them up. . . hehe!:sunnies


----------



## Spielberg1

crisp and elegant and lovely and magical !


----------



## dlynn

Spielberg1 said:


> crisp and elegant and lovely and magical !



Thank you Speilberg1! They are magical!


----------



## dlynn

Lady Chinadoll said:


> Gorgeous ! Do you have any other color bags than white?



Yes, I just need to photo and post them. 
I posted the white collection because everyone was requesting that I take a group shot because I have so many in white. 
 I am working on an updated picture!


----------



## susu1978

wow, I love your white collection


----------



## jaimemc

STUNNING collection!


----------



## papertiger

*dlynn* you are my hero, I think light bags are very chic and I love yours!


----------



## sweetlove

Your collection is amazing. I especially love the two ivorie speedies


----------



## dlynn

susu1978 said:


> wow, I love your white collection



Thank you...I need to update with my white Marco Tag and my two latest chanels. Glad you liked it!


----------



## dlynn

jaimemc said:


> STUNNING collection!



Thanks jaimemc! I'm assuming you love multi color? I do too!


----------



## dlynn

papertiger said:


> *dlynn* you are my hero, I think light bags are very chic and I love yours!



Wow, thanks papertiger! I just love the white, clean simple look and I agree that they are so CHIC!
I know that many think Im crazy for carrying expensive white bags, so I guess that just makes me kinda of RISKY!:sunnies


----------



## dlynn

sweetlove said:


> Your collection is amazing. I especially love the two ivorie speedies



Thanks sweetlove! Is that crazy or what? I actually do use both!


----------



## dlynn

Adding the white multi cosmetic case . . . picture will follow soon. 
(Need to get my camera back!)


----------



## dlynn

Marco Tagliaferri ~ White Small 

~ added to my WHITE COLLECTION


----------



## myu3160

White suddenly never looked better!


----------



## tinaseo

Great !!!! Good!!! So many white bags !!!!


----------



## jessi5786

*dlynn* what a gorgeous collection!!  I also love white bags because they make me feel so clean, fresh, and elegant, but I don't trust myself to maintain them!! your bags all look PRISTINE!!  and I would love to see your other bags too as you have amazing taste!!


----------



## baglover1973

such a gorgeous collection! Stunning!


----------



## RedDuchess

Amazing loves it and are you LisaRaye??? Lol


----------



## dlynn

jessi5786 said:


> *dlynn* what a gorgeous collection!!  I also love white bags because they make me feel so clean, fresh, and elegant, but I don't trust myself to maintain them!! your bags all look PRISTINE!!  and I would love to see your other bags too as you have amazing taste!!



Thanks jessi! I think that is why I LOVE white too....so clean, fresh, and elegant! I am trying to organize my other bags and get a full collection shot. I keep thinking Im going to buy one in August, so I want to include it in. So hopefully soon, I'll get it together!


----------



## lovefirey

Dlynn, your collection is beautiful!! I saw a white Chanel flap from a tpf user and thought it was so pretty. I was shocked that I didn't see it in your collection but I did read later that you wanted it i could never understand why anyone would want a white bag but after seeing your collection, you're so brave to wear white!!! Every time I see a white bag now I'll think of your gorgeous collection!


----------



## dlynn

lovefirey said:


> Dlynn, your collection is beautiful!! I saw a white Chanel flap from a tpf user and thought it was so pretty. I was shocked that I didn't see it in your collection but I did read later that you wanted it i could never understand why anyone would want a white bag but after seeing your collection, you're so brave to wear white!!! Every time I see a white bag now I'll think of your gorgeous collection!



Awe, you are so sweet! That is such a compliment that I will remember. I realize my collection is quite different than most other collections, but had know idea that others really enjoyed or appreciated it as I do. I only showcased it because it was unique compared to all the others.

I still want a chanel white flap...its just that everytime I go to buy, something else is coming out and I figure they will always have the white flap.
Now the price is ridiculous!


----------



## dlynn

RedDuchess said:


> Amazing loves it and are you LisaRaye??? Lol



Thanks RedDuchess! 
You are too funny!


----------



## lovefirey

dlynn said:


> Awe, you are so sweet! That is such a compliment that I will remember. I realize my collection is quite different than most other collections, but had know idea that others really enjoyed or appreciated it as I do. I only showcased it because it was unique compared to all the others.
> 
> I still want a chanel white flap...its just that everytime I go to buy, something else is coming out and I figure they will always have the white flap.
> Now the price is ridiculous!


You're welcome! It definitely is unique! Hurry and get the white flap before the price continues to go up! My mom says new collections are always coming out, how are you going to keep up to me all the time! I can't imagine spending so much on a white bag and then if it gets ruined, there goes that money. This is why only special ppl can handle white bags:smiley1:


----------



## dlynn

~ adding . . . MC Cosmetic Case to the WHITE COLLECTION ~


----------



## dlynn

myu3160 said:


> White suddenly never looked better!



THANKS myu!


----------



## fuzkittie

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~  White Collection ~ ~ ~
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON ~ CHANEL ~ BALENCIAGA ~ PRADA



This is so cool!!


----------



## PurseMints

Love love love the Chanels and Balenciaga 

I'm terrified of buying white bags because I'm scared they'll get dirty when I take them out


----------



## dlynn

fuzkittie said:


> This is so cool!!



Thank you fuzkittie! Im working on an update; check back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## dlynn

PurseMints said:


> Love love love the Chanels and Balenciaga
> 
> I'm terrified of buying white bags because I'm scared they'll get dirty when I take them out



Don't feel bad; I've heard that from almost everyone! I haven't had any problems just to let you know! I rotate a lot!


----------



## SFL

Beautiful!!


----------



## icechampagne

wow!! I looove your collection..I love white bags too


----------



## dlynn

Went to NY last week. . .adding the Wilshire in Blanc and Alma in Givre !  Pictures to follow soon as they arrive.


----------



## investinbags

Unbelievable!!! How do you keep everything clean? Do you do anything special to maintain your white purses?


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ wilshire  blanc ~ ~ ~


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ wilshire with pomme cles


----------



## dlynn

~ wilsire w/pomme cles


----------



## dlynn

Okay, so this bag is not White, but so beautiful that I have to add it. . . 

~ ~ ~ LV Alma PM Givre ~ ~ ~


----------



## jackiepicky

beautiful collection , I love white bags alot but I am not a very careful person


----------



## mlag724

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~ wilshire blanc ~ ~ ~


 Beautiful new addition. Love your white collection. Trying to incorporate a few in my own wardrobe. After seeing yours I just could not help myself. Do you carry your light color bags all year? Thanks for the inspriration.


----------



## dlynn

mlag724 said:


> Beautiful new addition. Love your white collection. Trying to incorporate a few in my own wardrobe. After seeing yours I just could not help myself. Do you carry your light color bags all year? Thanks for the inspriration.



Thank you mlag! I'm glad you are adding some to your collection; they are just so classic and go with everything! I do carry mine all year round; I rotate a lot and that does keep them looking new I guess!


----------



## dlynn

investinbags said:


> Unbelievable!!! How do you keep everything clean? Do you do anything special to maintain your white purses?



Thank you! Nothing other than rotate a lot!


----------



## DisCo

Beautiful new additions dlynn! Love the Wilshire in BC


----------



## dlynn

DisCo said:


> Beautiful new additions dlynn! Love the Wilshire in BC



Thanks Disco! I know I must be crazy since I already have the Brea and Alma in BC! Thats it for BC; I really mean it this time:giggles:


----------



## dlynn

~ This is a recent shot of the Vernis Family. . . and yes, there is a little color!
 ~ Every collection must have a little POMME included!

ALMA PM ~ BLANC CORAIL ~ GIVRE
Wilshire ~  BLANC CORAIL ~ GRIS ~ POMME
BREA ~ BLANC CORAIL
COSMETIC ~ POMME
POCHETTE CLES ~ POMME


----------



## dlynn

~ Updating with a . . . POCHETTE CLES ~ GIVRE


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ MC AUDRA ~ ~ ~

Adding a little "Blast from the Past". Always thought this little bag was cute, but missed out it. Found a "LIKE NEW AUDRA"


----------



## PinkPeonies

I love that you dont have black.

I used to avoid black cos I didnt want a boring purse, but Chanel and Bal blacks were far from boring after I got my mitts on them.

You have a beautiful collection and the added pop of red are gorgeous.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

your collection is just amazing


----------



## btchismyvuitton

divine collection. my hat off to you


----------



## mammabyrdie

Heavenly!


----------



## dlynn

PinkPeonies said:


> I love that you dont have black.
> 
> I used to avoid black cos I didnt want a boring purse, but Chanel and Bal blacks were far from boring after I got my mitts on them.
> 
> You have a beautiful collection and the added pop of red are gorgeous.



Thanks PinkPeonies! I do have a couple of black bags, 1 Chanel, 1 Prada and 1 LV. Every now and then you do need one. I just find that most people carry black and I like something a little more unique!


----------



## More bags

dlynn said:


> ~ This is a recent shot of the Vernis Family. . . and yes, there is a little color!
> ~ Every collection must have a little POMME included!
> 
> ALMA PM ~ BLANC CORAIL ~ GIVRE
> Wilshire ~  BLANC CORAIL ~ GRIS ~ POMME
> BREA ~ BLANC CORAIL
> COSMETIC ~ POMME
> POCHETTE CLES ~ POMME



I'm back to admire your additions.  Your photographs are beautiful.  These recent Vernis shots are fantastic.  The Givre and BC really stand out against the Pomme.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Elsie87

LOVE your collection!


----------



## asianjade

Love your Wilshire Pomme


----------



## Phoenicia

Wow u got the entire vernis collection...  Something to be proud of.


----------



## dlynn

More bags said:


> I'm back to admire your additions.  Your photographs are beautiful.  These recent Vernis shots are fantastic.  The Givre and BC really stand out against the Pomme.  Gorgeous!



Thanks Morebags! Im so glad you like my pictures. I really enjoy photographing the Vernis pieces . . . they make my pictures look good.


----------



## dlynn

Elsie87 said:


> LOVE your collection!



Thank You!


----------



## dlynn

asianjade said:


> Love your Wilshire Pomme



Thanks; one of my favorites!


----------



## dlynn

Excited to update my MULTI COLOR COLLECTION . . . 

~ ~ ~ ALMA PM ~ WHITE MC


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ a few more . . .ALMA MC PM


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ model shots. . .comparison shot to old alma


----------



## The tall one

your whole collection is lovely


----------



## dlynn

The tall one said:


> your whole collection is lovely



Thank you so much! Im still working on adding my other bags to my white collection.


----------



## mlag724

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~ model shots. . .comparison shot to old alma


 Congrats. Another winner as usual.


----------



## dlynn

mlag724 said:


> Congrats. Another winner as usual.



Thanks mlag!


----------



## dlynn

~~~ Adding a Tory Burch "Robinson" ~ ~ ~

Don't know much about TB, but something about this bag in silver struck my eye. It is not expensive and the quality is good; reminds me of the prada tote I own which is triple the price.


----------



## jingga18

dlynn said:


> ~~~ Adding a Tory Burch "Robinson" ~ ~ ~
> 
> Don't know much about TB, but something about this bag in silver struck my eye. It is not expensive and the quality is good; reminds me of the prada tote I own which is triple the price.


 

You always have an eye for beautiful pieces.


----------



## dlynn

jingga18 said:


> You always have an eye for beautiful pieces.



Thanks jingga18! I don't think it has to be expensive to be beautiful!


----------



## jingga18

dlynn said:


> Thanks jingga18! I don't think it has to be expensive to be beautiful!



That's absolutely true! But it does take guts to carry a white bag. Colour transfer, dirt, etc. I'd be constantly nervous about ruining my bag cos I'm soo careless .


----------



## dlynn

jingga18 said:


> That's absolutely true! But it does take guts to carry a white bag. Colour transfer, dirt, etc. I'd be constantly nervous about ruining my bag cos I'm soo careless .



Everyone says that to me...I have not had problems with dirt, etc. considering how many I have. (only one incident with transfer on my LV MC ALMA...a little blue jean around the edge of the vachetta because it is arm held and hits my thigh. Still it cleaned up pretty well. I guess one out of 20 some bags isn't bad.


----------



## dlynn

Adding a Balenciaga "SILVER" City to my collection....I have been waiting for a remake of the Argent since I missed out...this is the closest thing to it! Will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## dlynn

~  BALENCIAGA ~ City ~ Silver


----------



## dlynn

~ few more


----------



## Nectarine25

Wow, this is like a tribute to the many hues of white


----------



## dlynn

Nectarine25 said:


> Wow, this is like a tribute to the many hues of white



Thanks Nectarine! Yes, many hues of white with a few sprinkles of color!


----------



## moreshoesplease

You have an amazing collection, I love your Multicolor bags.


----------



## dlynn

moreshoesplease said:


> You have an amazing collection, I love your Multicolor bags.



Thanks moreshoesplease! Multicolor is my favorite too...so unique!


----------



## flobberworm

omg every piece is beautiful! my favourite colour is white!!!


----------



## too_cute

your collection


----------



## Iamtassy

Nice collection ! beauty of the white


----------



## dlynn

flobberworm said:


> omg every piece is beautiful! my favourite colour is white!!!



Thank you; glad you enjoyed the white collection; I can't believe someone else loves white too...most are afraid of it!


----------



## cece88

So gorgeous :x


----------



## Sukey<3

Beautiful collection! I used to really dislike the LV multicolour, but your collection has made me change my mind!


----------



## dlynn

cece88 said:


> So gorgeous :x



Thanks; glad you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## dlynn

Sukey<3 said:


> Beautiful collection! I used to really dislike the LV multicolour, but your collection has made me change my mind!



Thanks! 
I know what you mean...I use to think the same when I first discovered it, but then one day...I looked at it differently and I fell in love with the HAPPY DESIGN!


----------



## Tlasola

Heavenly collection!


----------



## schouhansen

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~  White Collection ~ ~ ~
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON ~ CHANEL ~ BALENCIAGA ~ PRADA


Very unusual with an entirely white collection - and so beautiful, too!


----------



## dlynn

Tlasola said:


> Heavenly collection!



Thanks Tiasola!


----------



## peace1029

these are amazing!! I never bought white bags! even for beige or nude colours I have to think so looooong about it! how do you maintain them?? they definitely look lovely


----------



## dlynn

schouhansen said:


> Very unusual with an entirely white collection - and so beautiful, too!



I guess you could say unusual...I do own some color bags, this is just mostly the whites because my friends are always wondering how many I have in white.


----------



## nchid2700

this is such a breathtaking and unique collection.  i'm in LOVE!!!  what makes you gravitate toward white, if you don't mind me asking?  is that your favorite color?  or do you also have just as many black, brown, red...etc bags too, but just wanted to single the white ones out for this picture???  lol...just curious...  

i never buy any particular color when it comes to bags...i just buy whatever color i think looks the best in that particular style of bag.  i NEVER think stop to think about if a certain color bag will match my outfits, or whatnot...  i DO own a few white bags, but the ones i own are pretty low maintenance (LV Azur canvas, Valentino coated canvas Nuage bag...etc), and can be wiped clean.  i think i'm wayyyy too messy to have soft leather white bags, though i do have a few that i don't use often.  i just recently purchased an LV Vernis Houston bag in Ivory which is gorgeous, and so far also very easy to take care of...just gotta make sure I don't store it near any darker color bags!


----------



## bjorn

beautiful white collection


----------



## monicaw

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~ White Collection continued . . .
> 
> ~ ~ ~ LOUIS VUITTON MULTI COLOR ~ ~ ~


Thanks for sharing..


----------



## dlynn

bjorn said:


> beautiful white collection



Thanks bjorn; so glad you enjoyed the show!


----------



## dlynn

Okay, so this  one is really NOT  WHITE, but thought you might like to take a peek ~ Everyone needs a little red every now and then!


----------



## TeddyLV

Wow! What a stunning collection!


----------



## dlynn

TeddyLV said:


> Wow! What a stunning collection!



Thanks Teddy LV! I need to to an updated group picture!


----------



## ninakt

your collection. It is amazing and selected with great taste.
Thank you for sharing so good pictures too.


----------



## Neebom

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~  White Collection ~ ~ ~
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON ~ CHANEL ~ BALENCIAGA ~ PRADA


LOOOOVE the colours and various shades of white....pic is good quality. LOVE - its kind of angelic


----------



## MEDICI

It's amazing, I like the one in the lower left corner. you must like color in white a lot!loool


----------



## dlynn

ninakt said:


> your collection. It is amazing and selected with great taste.
> Thank you for sharing so good pictures too.



Thanks ninakt for such a nice compliment!
I love taking pictures of my bags!


----------



## ivonna

What a beautiflul collection! All your vernis piceces are beautiful!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love yr red LV vernis


----------



## dlynn

ivonna said:


> What a beautiflul collection! All your vernis piceces are beautiful!



Thanks ivonna! Vernis photographs very well!


----------



## dlynn

Neebom said:


> LOOOOVE the colours and various shades of white....pic is good quality. LOVE - its kind of angelic



Thanks! I have a canon T3 and it is wonderful !


----------



## LianaY

I've never seen anything like this! Congrats on such a beautiful taste! Love every piece!


----------



## dlynn

LianaY said:


> I've never seen anything like this! Congrats on such a beautiful taste! Love every piece!



Thanks LianaY! What a nice compliment. I love your name...Liana


----------



## glamorioustasha

You have an  elegant collection


----------



## LianaY

dlynn said:
			
		

> Thanks LianaY! What a nice compliment. I love your name...Liana



Thank you&#58388;


----------



## dlynn

glamorioustasha said:


> You have an  elegant collection



THANK YOU glamorioustasha! I love that pomme vernis in your picture.


----------



## dlynn

Adding a Mark Jacobs crossbody in silver and sugar...pictures to follow soon!


----------



## minuet

what an amazing collection! i love light coloured bags as well and tend to shy away from black, darker colours, and your white collection is such a treat to my eyes! 

I did ruin one LV white minilin and Chanel light beige flap though, by a stupid blue denim transfer :cry:
And i'm not sure as to how to clean the jeans stain. Do you know what work best?

Ever since then I'm a bit traumatized and haven't got any light-coloured bag. Sigh..


----------



## No Cute

Gorgeous collection. Love the Vernis.



dlynn said:


> ~The white flap will have to go back on the list . . . decided to go for the
> Precious Seafoam ~



The seafoam is amazing.


----------



## dlynn

minuet said:


> what an amazing collection! i love light coloured bags as well and tend to shy away from black, darker colours, and your white collection is such a treat to my eyes!
> 
> I did ruin one LV white minilin and Chanel light beige flap though, by a stupid blue denim transfer :cry:
> And i'm not sure as to how to clean the jeans stain. Do you know what work best?
> 
> Ever since then I'm a bit traumatized and haven't got any light-coloured bag. Sigh..



Thanks; so glad you enjoyed the collection! As for Jean transfer, I'm not sure how to handle that. I have not really had any issues. I do know that some have used magic eraser and have had good results. Even my LV SA told me to use magic eraser very gently if I ever have any problems.


----------



## dlynn

No Cute said:


> Gorgeous collection. Love the Vernis.
> 
> 
> 
> The seafoam is amazing.



Thanks no cute! This is one of my favorites! I loved photographing this bag!


----------



## minuet

dlynn said:


> Thanks; so glad you enjoyed the collection! As for Jean transfer, I'm not sure how to handle that. I have not really had any issues. I do know that some have used magic eraser and have had good results. Even my LV SA told me to use magic eraser very gently if I ever have any problems.



thx


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ marc by marc ~ ~ ~ 

 ~ Hobo Q ~ Sugar

 ~ crossbody/clutch ~ silver

 ~ crossbody/clutch ~ sugar


----------



## zheng18552

pure withe is great!
impeccable angels


----------



## mystorybook

cool!  very interesting collection!


----------



## dlynn

zheng18552 said:


> pure withe is great!
> impeccable angels



Thanks zheng...I agree; nothing like pure, clean WHITE


----------



## Eva1991

I just LOVE your collection! I've never seen so many white bags before! 
I only own one white bag, but I rarely use it (though I madly wanna use it, even during the winter) because I'm afraid it might get a stain etc. How do you protect your bags from this?


----------



## missyblueberry

Excellent collection! I have never seen such a collection and is so impressive with it! Amazing a word to describe! 

I seriously wonder how you maintain it till so good!


----------



## mlag724

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~ marc by marc ~ ~ ~
> 
> ~ Hobo Q ~ Sugar
> 
> ~ crossbody/clutch ~ silver
> 
> ~ crossbody/clutch ~ sugar


 Congrats on your beautiful new additions. I'm almost like a stalker of your post.*LOL *Love every one of your handbags. Do you still own all the bags from your original posting? Just curious. I know some  on tpf adjust by selling and buying. I'm personally unable to part with a bag after I get it. How do you store your bags. Hopefuly I'm not asking too many questions. Handbags are like an addiction for me. One that I need to work seriously  on.


----------



## dlynn

mlag724 said:


> Congrats on your beautiful new additions. I'm almost like a stalker of your post.*LOL *Love every one of your handbags. Do you still own all the bags from your original posting? Just curious. I know some  on tpf adjust by selling and buying. I'm personally unable to part with a bag after I get it. How do you store your bags. Hopefuly I'm not asking too many questions. Handbags are like an addiction for me. One that I need to work seriously  on.



Thank you so much mlag! I think we think alike; I need to work on my addiction also...what is it about bags? And the answer is yes; I do still have every bag in the collection. I cant sell any of them and don't want to. I make sure if I spend the money, I better LOVE the bag. I do the research and spend wisely! I do rotate almost every other day and use every bag. My only problem is that my collection has grown so much in the last year and I have to be careful of the storage space. I have a big closet, but it is starting to get cramped and I don't want things to get hidden so I cant get to them. Im getting ready to reorganize and maybe do a new collection picture of all my bags. 
I will have to say; you have a nice collection yourself...I love looking at yours also!


----------



## akasza

i have never seen so much white! its great!


----------



## dlynn

Eva1991 said:


> I just LOVE your collection! I've never seen so many white bags before!
> I only own one white bag, but I rarely use it (though I madly wanna use it, even during the winter) because I'm afraid it might get a stain etc. How do you protect your bags from this?



I really don't baby them; but I am careful of where I sit them down (never on the floor) and if its raining, I take one without vachetta. I have been pretty lucky considering that I have heard some terrible stories.


----------



## dlynn

missyblueberry said:


> Excellent collection! I have never seen such a collection and is so impressive with it! Amazing a word to describe!
> 
> I seriously wonder how you maintain it till so good!



I think because I rotate all the time; they tend to not be abused!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I am loving all of the recent additions. I know this happened awhile ago, but, I am so sorry to see that your mini Chanel was stolen along with your carryon. Huge bummer.

Again, tho, this collection is one of the best on PF. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## dlynn

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I am loving all of the recent additions. I know this happened awhile ago, but, I am so sorry to see that your mini Chanel was stolen along with your carryon. Huge bummer.
> 
> Again, tho, this collection is one of the best on PF. Thanks for sharing with us.



Aw, thank you! 
Just so you know, my husband felt so bad about it, he told me to have the SA try to find another. It was a limited edition, but they had one left in the country. It was replaced, but that little bag was paid for twice!! If it wasn't my 25th anniversary gift, Im not so sure I would buy the same bag twice! Every time I use it; it reminds me of Hawaii and the whole incident!

I love your little doggies


----------



## Prinz

the balenciaga color is nice< could u tell me the name of the Bal's color dear?>>>>thx


----------



## dlynn

Prinz said:


> the balenciaga color is nice< could u tell me the name of the Bal's color dear?>>>>thx



It was their white from Spring 2011. It sorta has a little pink/grey tone. I missed out on the argent and have been hoping they would reissue the dove grey (argent-2008) I got tired of waiting and went for this one. This bag looks white or very light grey depending on the light and your clothing.


----------



## hlfinn

absolutely love your collection. i love that in most of your white/ grey bags you add some sort of rainbow to it with charms etc. so fun!  but i totally agree about pomme vernis. i have the key cles and it makes so me happy!


----------



## dlynn

hlfinn said:


> absolutely love your collection. i love that in most of your white/ grey bags you add some sort of rainbow to it with charms etc. so fun!  but i totally agree about pomme vernis. i have the key cles and it makes so me happy!



Thank you hlfinn; so glad you enjoyed it! I just love my little charms too & my pomme!


----------



## ninakt

Another stalker here too!
I keep on coming back, to look at your theard, again and again


----------



## dlynn

ninakt said:


> Another stalker here too!
> I keep on coming back, to look at your theard, again and again



You are too sweet! So glad you like my pics! I don't mind stalkers! It is a lot of work organizing, resizing and putting a collection together. I actually enjoy it when I know others enjoy looking!


----------



## dlynn

mystorybook said:


> cool!  very interesting collection!



Thanks!


----------



## erinleigh

Dlynn- such a beautiful collection!! Mind sharing which colour/year the bal with GSH is?


----------



## dlynn

erinleigh said:


> Dlynn- such a beautiful collection!! Mind sharing which colour/year the bal with GSH is?



Thank you erinleigh; so glad you liked it! It is the white color from spring 2011.
I believe it was called nacre (mother of pearl)?


----------



## QTbebe

soooooo pretty!!!


----------



## dlynn

~ New Addition ~ 
        ~ MC ~ White ~ Sharlene MM


               Pictures to follow. . .


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ Here she is ... SHARLENE MM ~ ~ ~


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ sharlene mm ~ ~ ~


----------



## dlynn

Just a note...I made a mistake and thought this was the MM; it is the PM. It comes in PM and GM. Therefore, it is the smaller of two sizes. No second strap like the GM. I am hoping my palermo strap will work.


----------



## dlynn

QTbebe said:


> soooooo pretty!!!



Thanks for looking


----------



## blackmamba10000

Love your collection!! Especially your LV's!!! I have that same rainbow colored scarf too!


----------



## Eva1991

LOVE the new addition!!!


----------



## dlynn

blackmamba10000 said:


> Love your collection!! Especially your LV's!!! I have that same rainbow colored scarf too!



Thank you...I found the scarf in a snowboard shop in Park City, Utah while vacationing during the holidays. I bought it for my daughter, but realized when I got home that it went great with my LVs! Had to steal it back!


----------



## dlynn

Eva1991 said:


> LOVE the new addition!!!



Thanks Eva


----------



## Samia

How did I miss this thread till today!
Your bags collection is amazing , I love all the white its so refreshing. I love your LV collection especially the Vernis and your house looks amazing , you have great taste and the mod shots are great too!
I hope the strap worked on your sharlene


----------



## dlynn

Samia said:


> How did I miss this thread till today!
> Your bags collection is amazing , I love all the white its so refreshing. I love your LV collection especially the Vernis and your house looks amazing , you have great taste and the mod shots are great too!
> I hope the strap worked on your sharlene



Thanks so much; glad you enjoyed the pics! I need to update my group shot with all of my additions. Its a lot of work, so as soon as I get myself organized check back for the entire collection. 
By the way, you made my day


----------



## love111406

Loovvveee your collection. Beautiful taste


----------



## dlynn

love111406 said:


> Loovvveee your collection. Beautiful taste



Thank you so much Love111406!
 Im so glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## dlynn

FINALLY....My Louis Vuitton Epi Alma in Gris! ...Pictures to follow soon


----------



## dlynn

~ epi alma ~ grey


----------



## dlynn

~ Comparison to ALMA EP IVORIE


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Wow! Such an interesting collection. I love all the white.
And the grey alma is tdf! I absolutely love that


----------



## dlynn

PurseXaXholic said:


> Wow! Such an interesting collection. I love all the white.
> And the grey alma is tdf! I absolutely love that



Thank You !
The grey is new; I still need to update my group collection!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

dlynn said:


> Thank You !
> The grey is new; I still need to update my group collection!


 You're welcome!
I have a question, what color hardware does it have? It looks silverish. Does LV make epis with silver HW now?


----------



## dlynn

PurseXaXholic said:


> You're welcome!
> I have a question, what color hardware does it have? It looks silverish. Does LV make epis with silver HW now?



Yes, all of the pieces are silver to my knowledge.


----------



## Aluxe

This collection is incredible! And that grey alma in epi leather?


Congrats!!!!


----------



## dlynn

Aluxe said:


> This collection is incredible! And that grey alma in epi leather?
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!



Thank you Aluxe! Yes, the grey alma is epi and part of the new 
"Rainbow Collection"


----------



## redgems

hello ladies - im new to this forum and hope you can help me. i'm green with envy: saw someone with a prada tote, top zip closure, two side pockets in a deep coffee color. it also had a buckle on each side. looked pretty large. cannot seem to track it down on line but i was hoping someone could guide me in the right direction so i can hunt it down. i've checked out the saks, nm and bg websites - and prada but no where to be found.


----------



## lilsweetsjen

one word.... AMAZING!!!!


----------



## dlynn

lilsweetsjen said:


> one word.... AMAZING!!!!



Thanks lilsweetsjen.....


----------



## helloworld1223

Wow you have a huge collection....they are all really nice!!!


----------



## dlynn

helloworld1223 said:


> Wow you have a huge collection....they are all really nice!!!



Thank you helloworld!


----------



## YEANETT

Dlynn, I am so glad I found you here! We definitely have a lot in common, I loooooooooooovvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeee your entire collection!!!! I specially think that all your Chanel bags (including the color ones) and your LV VERNIS collection is to dye for!!!  I can tell, You really understand why I kept asking you so many questions about light color LV bags. I now also understand why you are so fortune (god bless you and wish you the best so you can keep getting more and more bags so you can share with us) to keep them all looking NEW AND BEAUTIFUL! If I had such an amazing collection I will do the same and rotate them a lot so they can keep looking beautiful as all of yours. Now, I only have two bags lol (I feel bad telling you this lol) the Alma VERNIS in amatante and a damier AZUR speedy 35 and I am planning to go for my third one in April- may and that is why I still want your opinion since you can really understand my passion for white or light color bags... What do you think I should get??? The vernis blanc corail (alma or wiltshire), the alma in VERNIS givre or the epi ivorie?...I don't work, so I only go out when I need to, pick my daughter up a few days from school (I do carpooling with another mom) and of course the weekends.. So only in special occasions I will get my nicer ones out to the sun lol and I will have a towel if I need to just like you...sooo what would you get if you were me?.. Oh btw, about the vachetta- patina there is a product that you could use to make sure it never gets TOOO dark although I am probably waisting my time because I can tell you are a lady like me that really like to take care her things and knows how to carry them ... Thanks and more thanks I am happy I found you here Dlynn.. You have exquisite taste and the most beautiful collection I have ever seen!


----------



## YEANETT

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~ White Collection continued . . . ( with a little silver & black)
> 
> ~ Chanel ~ Balenciaga


Your collection is such a dream
Come true!!!!!!! Congratulations and please keep updating so we can keep dreaming!!


----------



## Katiesmama

Everything is exquisite!   Thank you for sharing......you've inspired me.


----------



## Samia

Your new Alma looks amazing with the Tiffany scarf!! Coming to your thread is like going to a beautiful white sandy beach!


----------



## dlynn

YEANETT said:


> Dlynn, I am so glad I found you here! We definitely have a lot in common, I loooooooooooovvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeee your entire collection!!!! I specially think that all your Chanel bags (including the color ones) and your LV VERNIS collection is to dye for!!!  I can tell, You really understand why I kept asking you so many questions about light color LV bags. I now also understand why you are so fortune (god bless you and wish you the best so you can keep getting more and more bags so you can share with us) to keep them all looking NEW AND BEAUTIFUL! If I had such an amazing collection I will do the same and rotate them a lot so they can keep looking beautiful as all of yours. Now, I only have two bags lol (I feel bad telling you this lol) the Alma VERNIS in amatante and a damier AZUR speedy 35 and I am planning to go for my third one in April- may and that is why I still want your opinion since you can really understand my passion for white or light color bags... What do you think I should get??? The vernis blanc corail (alma or wiltshire), the alma in VERNIS givre or the epi ivorie?...I don't work, so I only go out when I need to, pick my daughter up a few days from school (I do carpooling with another mom) and of course the weekends.. So only in special occasions I will get my nicer ones out to the sun lol and I will have a towel if I need to just like you...sooo what would you get if you were me?.. Oh btw, about the vachetta- patina there is a product that you could use to make sure it never gets TOOO dark although I am probably waisting my time because I can tell you are a lady like me that really like to take care her things and knows how to carry them ... Thanks and more thanks I am happy I found you here Dlynn.. You have exquisite taste and the most beautiful collection I have ever seen!



YEANETT you are so kind and thank you for all the compliments. I love taking pictures of my collection as long as people get enjoyment out of looking at them. Im not sure which I enjoy more....the bag itself or the photography.
Anyway, as for which bag...all the ones you mentioned are my favorites. I would probably get the Alma over the wilshire pm even though I enjoy both styles. Its a hard call between the ivorie, blanc and the givre. If you ever think that you would get two...maybe the Epi in ivorie and the Alma in Givre or if you are only going to get one...Alma in Blanc or Epi in ivorie. This is a good neutral and you can use key charms or scarves to give color to change it up. The givre is a beautiful color, but sometimes it looks slate grey and other times it looks blue grey. Im like you...a mom who is very casual and runs kids around and I don't really dress up much. Since I wear jeans most every day...the givre looks great! I know Im confusing you more....sorry! We can chat again...cant wait to see what you choose!
Tell your husband you just have to have more than one


----------



## dlynn

Katiesmama said:


> Everything is exquisite!   Thank you for sharing......you've inspired me.



Thanks katiesmama!


----------



## dlynn

Samia said:


> Your new Alma looks amazing with the Tiffany scarf!! Coming to your thread is like going to a beautiful white sandy beach!



Thank you Samia...and there is nothing I love more than a white sandy beach


----------



## irreplaceableee

i've always preferred white bags over any color.. so classy! love love love your collection!


----------



## dlynn

irreplaceableee said:


> i've always preferred white bags over any color.. so classy! love love love your collection!



Thank you...and I love hearing that someone else loves white! There are not too many of us that take the plunge. I agree...they are just so fresh and classy!


----------



## YEANETT

dlynn said:


> YEANETT you are so kind and thank you for all the compliments. I love taking pictures of my collection as long as people get enjoyment out of looking at them. Im not sure which I enjoy more....the bag itself or the photography.
> Anyway, as for which bag...all the ones you mentioned are my favorites. I would probably get the Alma over the wilshire pm even though I enjoy both styles. Its a hard call between the ivorie, blanc and the givre. If you ever think that you would get two...maybe the Epi in ivorie and the Alma in Givre or if you are only going to get one...Alma in Blanc or Epi in ivorie. This is a good neutral and you can use key charms or scarves to give color to change it up. The givre is a beautiful color, but sometimes it looks slate grey and other times it looks blue grey. Im like you...a mom who is very casual and runs kids around and I don't really dress up much. Since I wear jeans most every day...the givre looks great! I know Im confusing you more....sorry! We can chat again...cant wait to see what you choose!
> Tell your husband you just have to have more than one


 
LOL LOL LOL I love what you said because that would be me telling him but sweat heart, you do not understand...I need to have more than one ..Anyways, no not at all...you did not confused me at all...I wear  a lot of jeans black, dark blue, white etc etc.. and I thought about what you said with the givre...i thought anything with jeans dark blue or light blue denim will shirts and blouses in white, light colors and pinks etc..will probaly go great with that bag  (which by the way, today I found out that they are taking out of all stores by the end of this month)..for blaclk and brown jeans etc my amarante will work well...BUT NOW, you really OPENED my eyes when you said "the Epi Ivory or the Blanc Corail" will work with everything as long as I play around with color scarves etc.....GREAT IDEA!!!!!!!! my only concern, we all know the light vernis colors will suffer from color transfer, do you think that could happen with color scarves and or key chains????? Off course i know not to leave it in the sun for a long periods of times etc and to have an extra LV dust bag (I have an extra HUGE one) in the car to cover it if I am going on a long drive .. I have a scarve white with multi-color monogram that will help with any color I could wear but could you imagine if all those LV colorfull logos transfer to the blanc corail??? I will cry lol. One more thing, may I ask what style name is the Chanel bag you have in white and black (same model) I saw on the picture? If you are still ok, could you tell me price range? and last but not least, what color is the classic (kind of the chanel 2.55) in the silverish color I also saw on the picture????IT IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!...thanks for so much time and help..."you deserve all you have"!!


----------



## YEANETT

dlynn said:


> Thank you Samia...and there is nothing I love more than a white sandy beach


what Alma with a Tiffany scarf?? I am going back to check pictures I guess I missed that one ...Dlynn one question..the blanc corail it's being on the market from January last year so it would be too song to probably tell but...any yelloyish???? A manager from LV told me that issue it's being fixed but the blanc corail is to early to tell..


----------



## dlynn

YEANETT said:


> what Alma with a Tiffany scarf?? I am going back to check pictures I guess I missed that one ...Dlynn one question..the blanc corail it's being on the market from January last year so it would be too song to probably tell but...any yelloyish???? A manager from LV told me that issue it's being fixed but the blanc corail is to early to tell..



No yellowing...that was with the old white vernis in 2007, I think. I was actually talked out of buying it by the SA then and was really surprised when they reissued a similar white color. I was told that they fixed the problem. It is actually an off white...as the first one was really white...so you probably would not notice as much if it did. 
Oh, and the tiffany scarf is on the grey epi alma...when I first did the reveal in the main thread.  Your Showcase, Rainbow Club, Epi Club and Alma club too. 
If you don't find it Ill re-post it for you when I find it.
Actually, its on this thread on page 19, go back one!


----------



## FioriJ

WOW! thats just incredible! love the balenciaga!


----------



## KayuuKathey

what a family of white!!


----------



## dlynn

FioriJ said:


> WOW! thats just incredible! love the balenciaga!



Thank you Fiorij; I am waiting for my next balenciaga to be delivered sometime this week, Gris Ciment! I can't wait...I missed out on the argent dove grey a few years ago and this color is pretty close. I will post pics when it arrives!


----------



## dlynn

KayuuKathey said:


> what a family of white!!



Thanks KayuuKathey...I guess you know my favorite color:giggles:


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ Updating ~BALENCIAGA ~  City Gris Ciment

~ ~ ~ BAL COLLECTION: 
                                     CITIES: 
                                     MALDIVES, GALET, NACRE, 
                                     SILVER METALLIC & GRIS CIMENT

                                    SHOULDER: 
                                    ARGENT


----------



## izullma

Great collection!!


----------



## YEANETT

dlynn said:
			
		

> ~ ~ ~ Updating ~BALENCIAGA ~  City Gris Ciment
> 
> ~ ~ ~ BAL COLLECTION:
> CITIES:
> MALDIVES, GALET, NACRE,
> SILVER METALLIC & GRIS CIMENT
> 
> SHOULDER:
> ARGENT



Omg I don't know what I like more.. Your collection or your dog lol.. But I am still more in love with your WHITE collection and all your Alma's!


----------



## dlynn

~ Since my doggies (Maltese) are getting a lot of attention lately thought I would update them as well into the "WHITE COLLECTION"..... Introducing:


                                           ~ Nick 
                                                & 
                                           ~ Ski


----------



## YEANETT

dlynn said:
			
		

> ~ Since my doggies (Maltese) are getting a lot of attention lately thought I would update them as well into the "WHITE COLLECTION"..... Introducing:
> 
> ~ Nick
> &
> ~ Ski



Omg they are sooo cute!! Now I want a nick and ski too lol


----------



## Katiesmama

OMG!!!  I love your little dogs........the bags are gorgeous (I think I've said that already, but they are) but those two little babies......I'm in love!!


----------



## dlynn

YEANETT said:


> Omg they are sooo cute!! Now I want a nick and ski too lol





Katiesmama said:


> OMG!!!  I love your little dogs........the bags are gorgeous (I think I've said that already, but they are) but those two little babies......I'm in love!!



Thanks you guys...they are really sweet dogs; a little yappy sometimes, but don't know what I would do without them!


----------



## YEANETT

dlynn said:
			
		

> Thanks you guys...they are really sweet dogs; a little yappy sometimes, but don't know what I would do without them!



Dlynn look at my Givre bag at guiltless Givre club thanks to you!!


----------



## dlynn

YEANETT said:


> Dlynn look at my Givre bag at guiltless Givre club thanks to you!!



Oh YEANETT...I just saw your bag in the clubhouse...Its so beautiful, it made me switch my bags out today! I hope you love it as much as I love mine!CONGRATS AGAIN! We are now bag twins


----------



## YEANETT

dlynn said:
			
		

> Oh YEANETT...I just saw your bag in the clubhouse...Its so beautiful, it made me switch my bags out today! I hope you love it as much as I love mine!CONGRATS AGAIN! We are now bag twins



Cheers!!!  Thanks to you!! I am sooo in love! I got compliments today on her she is sooo pretty! I just want to make her plump jeje.. PM me if you ever find a blue nuit or if you find out about THE WHITE one we are waiting for...! I will do the same if I hear anything!


----------



## minibuddy

Wow what a collection. I have a picture book where I take a picture of all my bags, write on the back the date stamp (LV), serial number (Chanel) and the price at the time and year. It means when I go through it I remember some bags I may have forgotten about and not used in some time as they are all stored in dust bags it's easy to forget. &#128515;
On another note, I'm hoping to add to my collection a Chanel cerf tote and maybe an artsy or alma. How do you find these bags for everyday use??


----------



## dlynn

minibuddy said:


> Wow what a collection. I have a picture book where I take a picture of all my bags, write on the back the date stamp (LV), serial number (Chanel) and the price at the time and year. It means when I go through it I remember some bags I may have forgotten about and not used in some time as they are all stored in dust bags it's easy to forget. &#128515;
> On another note, I'm hoping to add to my collection a Chanel cerf tote and maybe an artsy or alma. How do you find these bags for everyday use??



Thank you! I use my almas all the time...at least once or twice a week. As for the Artsy....I love my empriente artsy, but it does get heavy every now and then. I am actually using it right now and have been more this year than when I bought it last year. I love the artsy style and Im thinking the azure or mono may be a lot lighter. I just have to make sure I don't fill it up too much!
I love that you are so organized; that is a great idea. In the beginning I was too, but lately I have not kept notes. They are in bags in my closet, but I really should come up with a system. I know that some have not been used in awhile, but only because of some newer ones coming in. I still love every purchase!


----------



## travelerscloset

I've always admired white bags BUT can not make my self get one for fear of ruinning it...  You and your purses are special


----------



## noonoo07

Nice! Ive never seen a white collection before!! Do you like white?? Lol!! . Amazing!!!!!

Sent from AT&T Wireless


----------



## dlynn

travelerscloset said:


> I've always admired white bags BUT can not make my self get one for fear of ruinning it...  You and your purses are special



Thanks travelerscloset! I just use and don't worry about it and they look pretty good. I think when you worry about it, that is when the worst happens! Its kinda of like the "law of attraction".


----------



## kookieboy

I love your collection. Im mostly into light color bags as well. Beautiful!


----------



## dlynn

noonoo07 said:


> Nice! Ive never seen a white collection before!! Do you like white?? Lol!! . Amazing!!!!!
> 
> Sent from AT&T Wireless



THANKS! YES, "I love white"! HEHE!:giggles:


----------



## dlynn

kookieboy said:


> I love your collection. Im mostly into light color bags as well. Beautiful!



YAY! ANOTHER WHITE LOVER!


----------



## YEANETT

dlynn said:
			
		

> Thank you! I use my almas all the time...at least once or twice a week. As for the Artsy....I love my empriente artsy, but it does get heavy every now and then. I am actually using it right now and have been more this year than when I bought it last year. I love the artsy style and Im thinking the azure or mono may be a lot lighter. I just have to make sure I don't fill it up too much!
> I love that you are so organized; that is a great idea. In the beginning I was too, but lately I have not kept notes. They are in bags in my closet, but I really should come up with a system. I know that some have not been used in awhile, but only because of some newer ones coming in. I still love every purchase!



Dlynn, I didn't know you had an artsy one.. I am still in love with "my dream collection"... Your white collection haha.. Anyways, I considered to buy a more everyday grab it and run kind of bag and thought the Artsy in AZUR will be the one but when I tried at the store.. It felt heavy on my shoulder putting only a small cosmetic bag and my wallet (my illustre agenda).  The SA gave me the Galliera MM and it was lighter but its not my favor looking bag..Years ago I had a Gucci GUCCISSIMA royal blue all  leather (which it was my favor bag ) EXACTLY like the Artsy and it was heavy after going to the mall etc.. So my question to you is, what has it been the longest time you had the Artsy on you? Have you felt a limitless uncomfortable carrying it after a while?
I am a little sick of speedys so that is why I was looking for another "grab and run" bag..ah I almost forgot, I also tried the delightful MM but it so huge that it gets flat when you have in the shoulder.:/ tia


----------



## Wilsom04

Purely beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!

Very nice collection and style!


----------



## travelerscloset

I totally agree! That's sooo true, whenever I was extra conscious and careful about something, guess what happened... I ruined stuff...:lolots:
I should face this fear and buy a white bag! 



dlynn said:


> Thanks travelerscloset! I just use and don't worry about it and they look pretty good. I think when you worry about it, that is when the worst happens! Its kinda of like the "law of attraction".


----------



## YEANETT

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> I totally agree! That's sooo true, whenever I was extra conscious and careful about something, guess what happened... I ruined stuff...:lolots:
> I should face this fear and buy a white bag!



You should travelerscloset, I  am very picky and extra conscious like you but after Dlynn's collection and her advices I decided I am getting one this year go for it! And enjoy it!


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ Denim Fuschia Speedy ~ ~ ~

Sorry for the poor photos...these are taken with an older iphone.


----------



## YEANETT

dlynn said:
			
		

> ~ ~ ~ Denim Fuschia Speedy ~ ~ ~
> 
> Sorry for the poor photos...these are taken with an older iphone.



HI Dlynn, your LV is so cute.. I always wanted a denim one and never got it;(. This one is so cute because is not only denim but girly color


----------



## dlynn

YEANETT said:


> HI Dlynn, your LV is so cute.. I always wanted a denim one and never got it;(. This one is so cute because is not only denim but girly color



Thanks YEANETTE; I have had this bag a while; just never posted it. I have it in blue too. I really need to do an update of all bags, just not only the white ones. By the way, is that a white chanel I see you have...its been on my list for while now. Its beautiful and such a classic!


----------



## YEANETT

dlynn said:
			
		

> Thanks YEANETTE; I have had this bag a while; just never posted it. I have it in blue too. I really need to do an update of all bags, just not only the white ones. By the way, is that a white chanel I see you have...its been on my list for while now. Its beautiful and such a classic!




Ok I thought you were ignoring me lol.. I sent you a PM about the bag, I guess you never got it??? Ok.,go to what is your recent handbag purchase on page 286 and you will see it! I just bought it after seeing the pictures from another TPfr and watching the Elle youtube video that Skim1024 sent me to watch.. I really felt in love with it although I could not find it in black.. It is a light gray and the name is CHANEL 3! Watch the video, you will find it at my very first TPF reveal on page 6..I hope you like it!! thanks and please update your bags... I love to see them over and over again


----------



## dlynn

YEANETT said:


> Ok I thought you were ignoring me lol.. I sent you a PM about the bag, I guess you never got it??? Ok.,go to what is your recent handbag purchase on page 286 and you will see it! I just bought it after seeing the pictures from another TPfr and watching the Elle youtube video that Skim1024 sent me to watch.. I really felt in love with it although I could not find it in black.. It is a light gray and the name is CHANEL 3! Watch the video, you will find it at my very first TPF reveal on page 6..I hope you like it!! thanks and please update your bags... I love to see them over and over again



Oh YEANETT, I actually got the message and I could not find the thread....I wrote you back asking for more info so I could see it. I wrote you, maybe I didn't SEND it; Im so sorry about the mix up. I should have figured since I hadn't heard from you, you probably did not get my message. Anyway, it is so beautiful! I looked at this very same bag last spring in light grey, but because I had the silver jumbo already, I decided to put my attention back on
the white jumbo or med. flap. What a beautiful bag! Now, you've got me thinking again.  I just hate that I did not buy it last year...the price is still going up and up. If I don't buy the  LV Mono white transparent Locket after I see it IRL, I may bounce back over to Chanel for the white. We will see. 
So, I am going to check your thread out now....thanks for getting back to me and sorry about the mix up!


----------



## YEANETT

dlynn said:
			
		

> Oh YEANETT, I actually got the message and I could not find the thread....I wrote you back asking for more info so I could see it. I wrote you, maybe I didn't SEND it; Im so sorry about the mix up. I should have figured since I hadn't heard from you, you probably did not get my message. Anyway, it is so beautiful! I looked at this very same bag last spring in light grey, but because I had the silver jumbo already, I decided to put my attention back on
> the white jumbo or med. flap. What a beautiful bag! Now, you've got me thinking again.  I just hate that I did not buy it last year...the price is still going up and up. If I don't buy the  LV Mono white transparent Locket after I see it IRL, I may bounce back over to Chanel for the white. We will see.
> So, I am going to check your thread out now....thanks for getting back to me and sorry about the mix up!



No problem Dlynn, I love chatting with you and I just thought you were busy;(.. Check out the clam's pocket collection for Chanel, you may like it.. You know I love LV but IMHO the transparent is super cute but not a bag that I could look it and say.. Wuao!! Luxury all over..( may be I will change my mind later when I see it at the store) but that is just me, I love your collection each piece!!! And when I look at it.. I really see Glam, lux, dream all over!!! Btw, I asked you on the pm what was the style of the black and white Chanel bags (the totes) you have in your white collection because I love it too thanks again!


----------



## dlynn

YEANETT said:


> No problem Dlynn, I love chatting with you and I just thought you were busy;(.. Check out the clam's pocket collection for Chanel, you may like it.. You know I love LV but IMHO the transparent is super cute but not a bag that I could look it and say.. Wuao!! Luxury all over..( may be I will change my mind later when I see it at the store) but that is just me, I love your collection each piece!!! And when I look at it.. I really see Glam, lux, dream all over!!! Btw, I asked you on the pm what was the style of the black and white Chanel bags (the totes) you have in your white collection because I love it too thanks again!



Those are the  "CHANEL CERF TOTES"...always available in black, beige and white. Yeah, Im not sure about the Transparent Lockit's durability until I see IRL. Really cute in the magazines, but I just hope not too fragile or delicate. I have many white mc pieces that I thought would look cool inside. We shall see....I kinda hope I don't like it as much when I see it...this way I will go for the chanel. I always feel better if it is a classic...sometimes too "out of the box" is risky unless you really love it. 

Oh yeah, on the Vernis Alma in Givre...my tag inside is leather, not sure if I answered you on that one earlier.


----------



## Wine_Shoes_Bags

I love this collection.  The Chanel bags are beautiful.  Maybe I should take the plunge, haven't bought a Channel bag yet.


----------



## dlynn

Wine_Shoes_Bags said:


> I love this collection.  The Chanel bags are beautiful.  Maybe I should take the plunge, haven't bought a Channel bag yet.



Thanks Wine_Shoes_Bags! Once you take the plunge....beware! Very addicting!


----------



## YEANETT

dlynn said:
			
		

> Those are the  "CHANEL CERF TOTES"...always available in black, beige and white. Yeah, Im not sure about the Transparent Lockit's durability until I see IRL. Really cute in the magazines, but I just hope not too fragile or delicate. I have many white mc pieces that I thought would look cool inside. We shall see....I kinda hope I don't like it as much when I see it...this way I will go for the chanel. I always feel better if it is a classic...sometimes too "out of the box" is risky unless you really love it.
> 
> Oh yeah, on the Vernis Alma in Givre...my tag inside is leather, not sure if I answered you on that one earlier.



Thank you precious!


----------



## abhorrent.mess

O_O  So much white!Lovely collection!


----------



## dlynn

abhorrent.mess said:


> O_O  So much white!Lovely collection!



Thanks, so glad you liked it!


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ MY FIRST FENDI ~ ~ ~ 

 ~ Fendi Pinstripe Tote & Satchel


----------



## nikkili26

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~ MY FIRST FENDI ~ ~ ~
> 
> ~ Fendi Pinstripe Tote & Satchel


 oh that is soooooooooooo cute!!!love the little attachments!


----------



## Nola

Beautiful!


----------



## dlynn

nikkili26 said:


> oh that is soooooooooooo cute!!!love the little attachments!



Thanks nikkili




Nola said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks Nola


----------



## Wilsom04

Very Nice!


----------



## Sugar Fly

That's it, I'm oficially your fan.....and I NEED a white bag  Congrats on your gorgeous collection!!


----------



## dlynn

Wilsom04 said:


> Very Nice!



Thanks for looking Wilsom04; glad you liked the collection!


----------



## dlynn

Sugar Fly said:


> That's it, I'm oficially your fan.....and I NEED a white bag  Congrats on your gorgeous collection!!



Awe... Thanks SugarFly...nothing like new fans!


----------



## redcoral




----------



## dlynn

Coming soon ~ ?  . . .


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ white mc business card holder ~ ~ ~


----------



## dlynn

~ waiting for the show bags from LV...#1 on wait list...


----------



## YEANETT

dlynn said:
			
		

> ~ ~ ~ white mc business card holder ~ ~ ~



Dlynn... This is so cute!!' I love it! Btw, I pm'd you for your advice


----------



## YEANETT

dlynn said:
			
		

> ~ ~ ~ White Collection continued . . .
> 
> ~ ~ ~ LOUIS VUITTON MULTI COLOR ~ ~ ~



I don't know where but  I remember seeing two Alma's multi in another of your pictures,. And I wanted to ask you about the difference between the two? How old are your two beautiful multi Almas?. Just curious . TIA..


----------



## dlynn

YEANETT said:


> I don't know where but  I remember seeing two Alma's multi in another of your pictures,. And I wanted to ask you about the difference between the two? How old are your two beautiful multi Almas?. Just curious . TIA..



The older one with the zipper is the original alma which I bought about 4yrs. ago. The second one is the new one which I bought last fall. I had plans to sell the older one when I purchased the new one....but just could not part with it. So, I now have two...crazy isn't it! At least it is my favorite style and I LOVE MC!


----------



## emjetz

Amazing white collection!!!!


----------



## dlynn

emjetz said:


> Amazing white collection!!!!



THANK YOU ~  THANK YOU ~ THANK YOU ~


----------



## dlynn

***coming soon . . . VERNIS ALMA PM ~ BLUE LAGOON:sunnies


----------



## Katlers

I've never really been a fan of white bags, but those are beautiful!!


----------



## emjetz

dlynn said:


> ***coming soon . . . VERNIS ALMA PM ~ BLUE LAGOON:sunnies



Cool! Can't wait to see..can u please tell me how u store all ur almas when they're not in use? in the box/dust bag ? Tia!!!


----------



## dlynn

emjetz said:


> Cool! Can't wait to see..can u please tell me how u store all ur almas when they're not in use? in the box/dust bag ? Tia!!!



I just store them in their bag on shelves in my closet. 
I'm starting to have a little problem; it's getting a little too crowded in there. I guess I'm going to have to stop buying bags or get another closet. LoL!


----------



## emjetz

dlynn said:


> I just store them in their bag on shelves in my closet.
> I'm starting to have a little problem; it's getting a little too crowded in there. I guess I'm going to have to stop buying bags or get another closet. LoL!



I think u need to buy extra closet cos I don't believe u will stop buying bag when U're still alive !:lolots:


----------



## dlynn

emjetz said:


> I think u need to buy extra closet cos I don't believe u will stop buying bag when U're still alive !:lolots:



I found a solution....my oldest son is graduating from college and will be moving to NYC by the end of the summer...I told him he better make sure that he takes everything in his closet with him...I will then have an extra closet!!!


----------



## dlynn

Coming Soon....ALMA PM ~ ALMA bb ~ Bleu Lagoon


----------



## dlynn

~ vernis alma pm ~ bb ~ bleu lagoon


----------



## dlynn

~ a few more almas in bleu lagoon ~


----------



## dlynn

~ alma pm ~ bleu lagoon


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Simply divine.


----------



## dlynn

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Simply divine.



THANKS AlexSpoilsMe! I am loving this color


----------



## hazelarceo

Your collection just gave me a heart attack! Goodness! )


----------



## dlynn

hazelarceo said:


> Your collection just gave me a heart attack! Goodness! )



I'm sorry

Looking at it gives me a heart attack too; lol...when I look at how much is invested!


----------



## Katiesmama

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous.........wow!


----------



## dancingchunli

One of the best in TPF!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dlynn

Thank You dancingchunli; you made my day!


----------



## glamorioustasha

You have one of my favorite collection


----------



## dlynn

glamorioustasha said:
			
		

> You have one of my favorite collection



Thank you glamorioustasha....I love that Chanel in your avatar picture!


----------



## dlynn

As requested...a few modeling pics

VERNIS ALMA BB & PM ~ BLEU LAGOON


----------



## smile4me6

dlynn said:
			
		

> As requested...a few modeling pics
> 
> VERNIS ALMA BB & PM ~ BLEU LAGOON



DLYNN!!!!! Absolutely stunning!!!! I'm so in LVoe!!!!


----------



## Iamtassy

Ohh i love your alma bb blue, very lovely !!!   
ps. can i ask that have you got a box for alma bb or only cloth bag ? I just bought one in red but just realize i dont get a box from lv paris shop.


----------



## dlynn

smile4me6 said:


> DLYNN!!!!! Absolutely stunning!!!! I'm so in LVoe!!!!



Thanks smile4me6


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

They look wonderful on you. And you have amazing arms.


----------



## dlynn

Alex Spoils Me said:


> They look wonderful on you. And you have amazing arms.



Thanks Alex Spoils Me...those arms are from my personal training & water sports. I hope to stay toned, but do not want muscles. I use to be a gymnast when I was young....I'm just trying to maintain before they turn into the old lady swinging flab! Lol!


----------



## waaw

love them all


----------



## dlynn

waaw said:


> love them all



Thank you!


----------



## dlynn

Iamtassy said:


> Ohh i love your alma bb blue, very lovely !!!
> ps. can i ask that have you got a box for alma bb or only cloth bag ? I just bought one in red but just realize i dont get a box from lv paris shop.



Actually, I did not get a box for the bb, but usually they ask if you would like one.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

dlynn said:


> Thanks Alex Spoils Me...those arms are from my personal training & water sports. I hope to stay toned, but do not want muscles. I use to be a gymnast when I was young....I'm just trying to maintain before they turn into the old lady swinging flab! Lol!



Good for you. Nice and slim yet toned. :okay:


----------



## Jullieq

This is one angelic looking collection! I notice your whole home is in the colour scheme you like your purses, WHITE! Looks beautiful, can we see an entire family shot of all your lovelies!?


----------



## dlynn

Jullieq said:


> This is one angelic looking collection! I notice your whole home is in the colour scheme you like your purses, WHITE! Looks beautiful, can we see an entire family shot of all your lovelies!?



Thank you...yes, I like kind of a zen feel, if you know what I mean. Its hard to keep it that way because of three teenagers, but at least most of it stays clutter free.
As for the whole collection....I keep saying when I get time I will add them all in ....this started because everyone started calling me the white Queen and wanted to know how many white bags I had....then I got lazy and just added new colorful additions in the last few months. I really need to get them all out of the closet. That is my next project. Hopefully, I will have time soon.


----------



## Jullieq

dlynn said:


> Thank you...yes, I like kind of a zen feel, if you know what I mean. Its hard to keep it that way because of three teenagers, but at least most of it stays clutter free.
> As for the whole collection....I keep saying when I get time I will add them all in ....this started because everyone started calling me the white Queen and wanted to know how many white bags I had....then I got lazy and just added new colorful additions in the last few months. I really need to get them all out of the closet. That is my next project. Hopefully, I will have time soon.


I can't wait to see it, your collection is just gorgeous. Would you ever considering getting a bright red vernis? Something that contrasts alot with current collection?


----------



## dlynn

Jullieq said:


> I can't wait to see it, your collection is just gorgeous. Would you ever considering getting a bright red vernis? Something that contrasts alot with current collection?



I have the vernis wilshire and alma bb in pomme. I love it! I wish they made the Alma pm...the GM looks like luggage on me.


----------



## dlynn

~ vernis update ~


~ brea ~ blanc corail

~ alma pm ~ blanc corail ~ bleu lagoon ~ givre

~ wilshire pm ~ pomme ~ blanc corail ~ gris

~ alma bb ~ pomme ~ bleu lagoon

~ cosmetic ~ pomme

~ pochette cles ~ pomme~ blanc corail ~ givre


----------



## YEANETT

dlynn said:
			
		

> ~ vernis update ~
> 
> ~ brea ~ blanc corail
> 
> ~ alma pm ~ blanc corail ~ bleu lagoon ~ givre
> 
> ~ wilshire pm ~ pomme ~ blanc corail ~ gris
> 
> ~ alma bb ~ pomme ~ bleu lagoon
> 
> ~ cosmetic ~ pomme
> 
> ~ pochette cles ~ pomme~ blanc corail ~ givre



Your collection is TDF!!!! You make me want more and more... I love everything you purchased!!


----------



## smile4me6

dlynn said:
			
		

> ~ vernis update ~
> 
> ~ brea ~ blanc corail
> 
> ~ alma pm ~ blanc corail ~ bleu lagoon ~ givre
> 
> ~ wilshire pm ~ pomme ~ blanc corail ~ gris
> 
> ~ alma bb ~ pomme ~ bleu lagoon
> 
> ~ cosmetic ~ pomme
> 
> ~ pochette cles ~ pomme~ blanc corail ~ givre



DLYNN!!!!!!!! Honey, you are my LV idol......simply gorgeous!!!!!!! Your collection is one I hope to one day have!!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## dlynn

YEANETT said:


> Your collection is TDF!!!! You make me want more and more... I love everything you purchased!!



Thanks YEANETT! 
Your collection is looking pretty good too!


----------



## dlynn

smile4me6 said:


> DLYNN!!!!!!!! Honey, you are my LV idol......simply gorgeous!!!!!!! Your collection is one I hope to one day have!!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!!




Thanks smile4me6; Im so glad you liked it


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

The color of the Bleu Lagoon is just melting me away. I need this color in my life.


----------



## inget

Amazing collection!!! Love them all....


----------



## dlynn

Alex Spoils Me said:


> The color of the Bleu Lagoon is just melting me away. I need this color in my life.



Get it before its gone!


----------



## dlynn

Today is the day.....I am going to view the Monogram Transparent Lock-It...hopefully, I will love it as much as the photos of the ad campaign and fashion show.


----------



## smile4me6

dlynn said:
			
		

> Today is the day.....I am going to view the Monogram Transparent Lock-It...hopefully, I will love it as much as the photos of the ad campaign and fashion show.



Well, now, you MUST take a trillion photos of you modeling this one!!! What am I saying here....you never disappoint!!


----------



## njariesgirly

dlynn said:
			
		

> Today is the day.....I am going to view the Monogram Transparent Lock-It...hopefully, I will love it as much as the photos of the ad campaign and fashion show.



Omg cannot wait to see it!


----------



## dlynn

???


----------



## smile4me6

dlynn said:
			
		

> ???



Well, did you get it???!!!???


----------



## dlynn

~ a peek of the new addition ~

~ more to follow soon as I upload photos


----------



## YEANETT

dlynn said:
			
		

> ~ a peek of the new addition ~
> 
> ~ more to follow soon as I upload photos



Oh oh... I know what this is!!!! And it's looking really good...I will be waiting for more...


----------



## Mediana

dlynn said:


> ~ a peek of the new addition ~
> 
> ~ more to follow soon as I upload photos



The cutest thing ever! Thanks for sharing you lovely collection with us. I'm very late to this picture galore.


----------



## smile4me6

dlynn said:
			
		

> ~ a peek of the new addition ~
> 
> ~ more to follow soon as I upload photos



YOU GOT IT!!!!!!!! It's official....you are my LV idol!!!


----------



## dlynn

Mediana said:
			
		

> The cutest thing ever! Thanks for sharing you lovely collection with us. I'm very late to this picture galore.



Thank you Mediana.... I'm updating , hopefully today with the new one!


----------



## dlynn

smile4me6 said:
			
		

> YOU GOT IT!!!!!!!! It's official....you are my LV idol!!!



Yes! Got it! Had fun photographing, now I just have to narrow the photos down & resize....
This was a major project, but had fun! 
Now, hopefully I will be able to actually USE the bag! LOL!


----------



## Bethc

dlynn said:
			
		

> ~ a peek of the new addition ~
> 
> ~ more to follow soon as I upload photos



I came over to see if you posted any pics. So exciting!!


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ MONOGRAM TRANSPARENT LOCK-IT/SPRING 2012 ~ ~ ~ 

           showing with:

           WHITE MULTI-COLOR ACCESSORIES
           BLACK MULTI-COLOR ACCESSORIES
           POMME ACCESSORIES
           TIFFANY BLUE & SILVER ACCESSORIES


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ mono transparent lock-it ~ ~ ~


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~monogram transparent lockit ~ ~ ~


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ monogram transparent lockit ~ ~ ~


----------



## smile4me6

dlynn said:
			
		

> ~ ~ ~ monogram transparent lockit ~ ~ ~



My mouth is hanging wide open."..all I can say is WOOOOOOOWWWWWWW!!!!!!! Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## dlynn

~ spring 2012 ~ sofia coppola speedy turquoise ~


----------



## dlynn

Sofia coppola speedy ~ turquoise


----------



## Dixie79

OMG!!! I'm drooling all over my computer.. Loves every purse and every picture!!!


----------



## dlynn

Dixie79 said:


> OMG!!! I'm drooling all over my computer.. Loves every purse and every picture!!!



Thank you Dixie79...you convinced me to get the SC. I wasn't sure if I should, considering what I had already bought this month. As I was going to LV to view it, I went back thru the SC club....for comments, etc. I was trying hard to talk myself out of it, but it just felt and looked so good!
If I did not buy it, there were 4 people waiting after me on the list so I knew it was my last chance or it would be gone. Now, I want the white one coming in May! LOL! It never stops! I think I am done for awhile! HEHE!


----------



## dlynn

smile4me6 said:


> My mouth is hanging wide open."..all I can say is WOOOOOOOWWWWWWW!!!!!!! Absolutely stunning!!!!



Thanks smile4me6...its more beautiful than I thought it would be!


----------



## Dixie79

dlynn said:


> Thank you Dixie79...you convinced me to get the SC. I wasn't sure if I should, considering what I had already bought this month. As I was going to LV to view it, I went back thru the SC club....for comments, etc. I was trying hard to talk myself out of it, but it just felt and looked so good!
> If I did not buy it, there were 4 people waiting after me on the list so I knew it was my last chance or it would be gone. Now, I want the white one coming in May! LOL! It never stops! I think I am done for awhile! HEHE!


 
You made the rigth choice!!! I know that if it's any SC availabel when im in Paris I'm in trouble....


----------



## dlynn

Dixie79 said:


> You made the rigth choice!!! I know that if it's any SC availabel when im in Paris I'm in trouble....



HAHA! When are you going? I went 2 yrs ago...beautiful!
If you see the "Milk" SC, try to take a picture. Its released May 1st. 
Have Fun and you have to bring back something from LV!


----------



## Dixie79

dlynn said:


> HAHA! When are you going? I went 2 yrs ago...beautiful!
> If you see the "Milk" SC, try to take a picture. Its released May 1st.
> Have Fun and you have to bring back something from LV!


 
I'm going 30 May... So exited, never been in Paris beore. Been in France a couple of times, and loves it!!! Was you invited to Paris whit LV too?? I'm so curios about what we are going to do...I know we are going to the factory and the private museum.. And we are staying at The RITZ!!! I just know this will be a once in a lifte time experience...


----------



## dlynn

Dixie79 said:


> I'm going 30 May... So exited, never been in Paris beore. Been in France a couple of times, and loves it!!! Was you invited to Paris whit LV too?? I'm so curios about what we are going to do...I know we are going to the factory and the private museum.. And we are staying at The RITZ!!! I just know this will be a once in a lifte time experience...



I have only been to Paris once; my husband took his parents for their 50th Anniversary. His mother speaks french, so that helped a lot. I went to the LV store, it is soooo nice, and very busy! I am so excited for you...you will love it!
I cant wait to hear all about your experience!


----------



## stihls

I made it to HEAVEN and back!Totally awesum Snow Queen!


----------



## dlynn

stihls said:


> I made it to HEAVEN and back!Totally awesum Snow Queen!



Thanks stihls! I am so happy you made it back. I am still working on my updates, so come back and visit later.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ooh! Working on updates? Yayyyyyyy

I went to LV today to take a gander at the Lagoon color. Wow is it beautiful.


----------



## RhondaE

Awesome, awesome, awesome awesome, awesome, awesome!


----------



## Canneiv

Wow !!! What a great collection you have. They all beautiful.  I can tell that you must like white a lot.


----------



## dlynn

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Ooh! Working on updates? Yayyyyyyy
> 
> I went to LV today to take a gander at the Lagoon color. Wow is it beautiful.



Yes, doesnt it look so different IRL?


----------



## dlynn

RhondaE said:


> Awesome, awesome, awesome awesome, awesome, awesome!


----------



## dlynn

Canneiv said:


> Wow !!! What a great collection you have. They all beautiful.  I can tell that you must like white a lot.



Thank You Canneiv! :true: I LOVE WHITE!


----------



## dlynn

inget said:


> Amazing collection!!! Love them all....



Thank you inget....so glad you liked the collection


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Really beautiful!  Amazing collection!


----------



## dlynn

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Really beautiful!  Amazing collection!



Thank you..LVuittonLuvr!


----------



## Deborah1986

_best collection i ever seen . great it's perfect._


----------



## dlynn

Deborah1986 said:


> _best collection i ever seen . great it's perfect._



Wow! Thank you Deborah!


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ balanciaga ~ spring 2012 ~ 

          city gsh ~ white


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~  mc cosmetic case ~ ~ ~


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ sarah wallet / white/jaune~ mc bandana ~ ~ ~


----------



## Bethc

Great additions!!!  Every time I see all of your white bags I want one!


----------



## dlynn

Bethc said:


> Great additions!!!  Every time I see all of your white bags I want one!



Thanks Bethc....and I want your cherry sc! Lol!


----------



## marsed

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~  White Collection ~ ~ ~
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON ~ CHANEL ~ BALENCIAGA ~ PRADA


 unbelievable, love it this is my dream..


----------



## dlynn

marsed said:


> unbelievable, love it this is my dream..



Thank you for looking marsed...sooooo glad you enjoyed the pics


----------



## dlynn

Mother's Day is coming . . . And so is resents


----------



## Katiesmama

I'm holding my breath waiting to see...............


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ CLES MAISON ~ ~ ~ 2012

One came early ~


----------



## dlynn

Cles maison on sofia coppola


----------



## Katiesmama

Pretty.....and that leather looks scrumptious!


----------



## luxluna

Beautiful collection! Do you often dress in white too? Is your home mostly white? I am dying for a HOME REVEAL LOL!


----------



## luxluna

dlynn said:


> ~ Since my doggies (Maltese) are getting a lot of attention lately thought I would update them as well into the "WHITE COLLECTION"..... Introducing:
> 
> 
> ~ Nick
> &
> ~ Ski


 

OMG  ~ ~ ~

Nick and Ski are so cute! I am dying from all your posts!!!! Sitting at my desk being in total awe!! *picks up jaw from floor*

Cute dogs + beautiful collection + amazing photography with an eye for detail 

Do you mind sharing which camera you use?


----------



## happyleec0223

it makes me dazzling . I never had one...


----------



## dlynn

Katiesmama said:


> I'm holding my breath waiting to see...............



I can't pick it up until the week after.....hopefully I will love it as much as the photos I saw!


----------



## dlynn

Katiesmama said:


> Pretty.....and that leather looks scrumptious!



Thank you!


----------



## dlynn

luxluna said:


> Beautiful collection! Do you often dress in white too? Is your home mostly white? I am dying for a HOME REVEAL LOL!



Thank you luxluna....yes, I do wear a lot of white.....with jeans and grey too!
Yes, my home is very light ....white with subtle accents of sea foam in every room. It's just very calming to me! :sunnies


----------



## dlynn

luxluna said:


> OMG  ~ ~ ~
> 
> Nick and Ski are so cute! I am dying from all your posts!!!! Sitting at my desk being in total awe!! *picks up jaw from floor*
> 
> Cute dogs + beautiful collection + amazing photography with an eye for detail
> 
> Do you mind sharing which camera you use?



Thank you again luxluna....yes nick & ski just celebrated their 6Th Birthday yesterday....they still seem like puppies to us.

My camera is a canon t3... I do own three different lenses. Some of the photos were taken with the canon, but some were taken with my little pocket nikon, which takes pretty good photos for blogs.

Check back next week...I'm always updating...this started out as a "White Collection"......and then I began to just add all my other bags recently.


----------



## km09

What an AMAZING collection!! I could only imagine your purse closet looking like a beautiful boutique. Thank you for sharing your photos!!


----------



## luxluna

dlynn said:


> Thank you again luxluna....yes nick & ski just celebrated their 6Th Birthday yesterday....they still seem like puppies to us.
> 
> My camera is a canon t3... I do own three different lenses. Some of the photos were taken with the canon, but some were taken with my little pocket nikon, which takes pretty good photos for blogs.
> 
> Check back next week...I'm always updating...this started out as a "White Collection"......and then I began to just add all my other bags recently.


 

Thank you for sharing, I sure will be looking forward to all the new posts coming up!

Happy Birthday to Nick and Ski  :doggie:


----------



## luxluna

dlynn said:


> Thank you luxluna....yes, I do wear a lot of white.....with jeans and grey too!
> Yes, my home is very light ....white with subtle accents of sea foam in every room. It's just very calming to me! :sunnies


 
Yes, the pictures of your home are so beautiful too.


----------



## mygivenchy

wow... you love white so much, don't you


----------



## hunniesochic

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~ balanciaga ~ spring 2012 ~
> 
> city gsh ~ white


So clean and pretty!


----------



## aileendj320

envy


----------



## dlynn

happyleec0223 said:


> it makes me dazzling . I never had one...





km09 said:


> What an AMAZING collection!! I could only imagine your purse closet looking like a beautiful boutique. Thank you for sharing your photos!!





mygivenchy said:


> wow... you love white so much, don't you





hunniesochic said:


> So clean and pretty!





aileendj320 said:


> envy



Thanks everyone....more to come in a few days!


----------



## shan88

dlynn said:


> ~ This is a recent shot of the Vernis Family. . . and yes, there is a little color!
> ~ Every collection must have a little POMME included!
> 
> ALMA PM ~ BLANC CORAIL ~ GIVRE
> Wilshire ~  BLANC CORAIL ~ GRIS ~ POMME
> BREA ~ BLANC CORAIL
> COSMETIC ~ POMME
> POCHETTE CLES ~ POMME



the chain on the white alma is so cute!!!

i can see how the chains on the white bags are like multicolore canvas


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ sofia coppola ~ ~ ~

              MILK


----------



## dlynn

MORE . . . SC ~ milk


----------



## km09




----------



## dlynn

Sofia Coppola Speedy ~ Milk


----------



## dlynn

:ban:  The time has come.....for at least the season.....hehe!


----------



## dlynn

One little something I forgot to post before the ban....coming soon!


----------



## tinad2004

how absolutely stunning!!! i love light colored bags but i doubt i have the patience to maintain them like you do !


----------



## jhux87

What a drool worthy collection! If only I had your bravery to own so many light colored bags!


----------



## bry_dee

Oh my, this white collection is insane! I would be fainting just owning a white bag. I'm not the most careful with my bags


----------



## Krazy4Bagz

Every Summer I tell myself I must get a white bag, but I always chicken out. I'm gonna definitely get one now!! I love your collection!


----------



## dlynn

tinad2004 said:


> how absolutely stunning!!! i love light colored bags but i doubt i have the patience to maintain them like you do !





jhux87 said:


> What a drool worthy collection! If only I had your bravery to own so many light colored bags!





bry_dee said:


> Oh my, this white collection is insane! I would be fainting just owning a white bag. I'm not the most careful with my bags





Krazy4Bagz said:


> Every Summer I tell myself I must get a white bag, but I always chicken out. I'm gonna definitely get one now!! I love your collection!





alamodest said:


> I do need to get into the habit of rotating purses. I think that's really the key. I wear out my purses too much, because I stick to one for a long period of time!



Thank you....


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ paris maison key charm ~ ~ ~ 2012


----------



## alliemia

i love white handbags too!
you have a great collection.


----------



## dlynn

alliemia said:


> i love white handbags too!
> you have a great collection.



Thank you alliemia!


----------



## mygivenchy

I love it, ESP how u carry the bag


----------



## Glamouricious

wow....that's impressive :O
Amazing!


----------



## dlynn

mygivenchy said:


> I love it, ESP how u carry the bag



Thank you mygivenchy!


----------



## suprficialthing

Amazing collection!


----------



## dlynn

Glamouricious said:


> wow....that's impressive :O
> Amazing!



Thanks...glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## dlynn

suprficialthing said:


> Amazing collection!



Thank you


----------



## Effie_mail

nice collection


----------



## dlynn

Effie_mail said:


> nice collection



Thank You effie-mail!


----------



## lovely64

Very pretty! Perfect for Summer too (and the rest of the year of course)!


----------



## ilovesatchels

Gorgeous collection !!  Now I don't feel too bad by having two white bag....thinking of getting another white one, same shade but different style....hehehe


----------



## dlynn

lovely64 said:


> Very pretty! Perfect for Summer too (and the rest of the year of course)!



Thank you lovely64
I use almost all of my bags all year round!


----------



## Plectrum Cross

Very impressive!


----------



## Mandiixo

Wow.. best collection I've ever seen


----------



## dlynn

ilovesatchels said:


> Gorgeous collection !!  Now I don't feel too bad by having two white bag....thinking of getting another white one, same shade but different style....hehehe



Thank you ilovesatchels! I do that all the time!


----------



## Glamouricious

amazing!!!

I think I already commented this thread...but I can't resist to do it again...
I can watch it over and over again!


----------



## dlynn

Plectrum Cross said:


> Very impressive!



Thanks; glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## dlynn

Mandiixo said:


> Wow.. best collection I've ever seen



Wow Mandiixo...thank you so much for the nicest compliment! 
It started out as "I just have to have a speedy" and then it just grew really fast. LV is just so addicting!


----------



## Leatherforever

Beautiful classic collection!


----------



## dlynn

Glamouricious said:


> amazing!!!
> 
> I think I already commented this thread...but I can't resist to do it again...
> I can watch it over and over again!



Thanks Glamouricious....hopefully next time you come back I will have some new photos....Im waiting for fall


----------



## dlynn

Leatherforever said:


> Beautiful classic collection!



Thank you Leatherforever...


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ new addition on the way ~ ~ ~


----------



## Smith97

I love all the stunning variety of bags in white, especially the Chanel


----------



## princesskate

Wow.


----------



## bucha

Everything in your collection is beautiful. You have *amazing* taste and you know how to work with small accessories! Also, I love your LV Sofia Coppola bags, especially the turquoise Speedy!


----------



## dlynn

Smith97 said:


> I love all the stunning variety of bags in white, especially the Chanel



Thank you Smith07....white is my favorite; can you tell? HEHE!
 I am updating with a new one as soon as I can get my photos ready!


----------



## Bethc

dlynn said:
			
		

> Thank you Smith07....white is my favorite; can you tell? HEHE!
> I am updating with a new one as soon as I can get my photos ready!



Oh!  I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Myrkur

dlynn said:


> Cles maison on sofia coppola



nice color!


----------



## dlynn

princesskate said:


> Wow.





bucha said:


> Everything in your collection is beautiful. You have *amazing* taste and you know how to work with small accessories! Also, I love your LV Sofia Coppola bags, especially the turquoise Speedy!



Thank you so much for the nice compliments!....
SC are two of my favorites!


----------



## dlynn

Bethc said:


> Oh!  I can't wait to see it!!



Beth....I should have it up later today....its so shiny and cute!


----------



## vuitton_gucci

Breathtaking so beautiful


----------



## mlag724

I'm waiting as well. Love veiwing all your goodies. I was away from tpf for awhile. Maybe about six months. The first thread I went to yours. My DH was beginning to have issues with my purse obssesion. So I took a break. He's over it now or that's just too bad.:lolots:


----------



## dlynn

mlag724 said:


> I'm waiting as well. Love veiwing all your goodies. I was away from tpf for awhile. Maybe about six months. The first thread I went to yours. My DH was beginning to have issues with my purse obssesion. So I took a break. He's over it now or that's just too bad.:lolots:



FUNNY mlag....my husband had an attitude this month too! What up with this? Hopefully, he will get over it too! You know, its funny....Welcome back; I was wondering where you were. You were missed! I understand though...I go away during certain times of the year too....I tend to get bored and disappear and then some new line comes and the excitement starts all over again! Hehe! 

I do have to post a new one....I have to resize the photos....I'll be back!


----------



## dlynn

~ chanel mini flap ~ 
 ~ 2012 ~ silver /silver hw


----------



## dlynn

~chanel mini flap ~ silver 2012


----------



## Dhalia

i really love that your every day bags are white/light coloured. it's really inspiring! i'm afraid of lighter bags because of stains but i'm starting to feel that as long as we take care of things they will be okay...!


----------



## dlynn

vuitton_gucci said:


> Breathtaking so beautiful




Thank you vuitton_gucci!


----------



## dlynn

Dhalia said:


> i really love that your every day bags are white/light coloured. it's really inspiring! i'm afraid of lighter bags because of stains but i'm starting to feel that as long as we take care of things they will be okay...!



Seriously, I do not have problems with white bags.....knock on wood!
I don't really baby them....yet, I don't sit them on floors, etc. I say you should 
go for it!


----------



## Bethc

dlynn said:
			
		

> ~ chanel mini flap ~
> ~ 2012 ~ silver /silver hw



Love your new addition!!!


----------



## mlag724

dlynn said:


> ~ chanel mini flap ~
> ~ 2012 ~ silver /silver hw


 As always, love your new addition. Congrats


----------



## dlynn

Bethc said:


> Love your new addition!!!



Thanks Bethc!


----------



## mlag724

dlynn said:


> ~chanel mini flap ~ silver 2012


 Intended to ask in my last posting but I forgot. What is the name of the bracelet that you're wearing? Is it Ippopita? Thanks in advance. Loving it.


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

Soooo beautiful are all your whiteys......I would love a white  givenchy...haven't found 'the one' yet....


----------



## Mi_Lan

Omg! I die, love everything here!!!


----------



## dlynn

mlag724 said:


> Intended to ask in my last posting but I forgot. What is the name of the bracelet that you're wearing? Is it Ippopita? Thanks in advance. Loving it.



Yes, mlag...it is the clear quartz Ippolita....I just bought the aqua to add to my small collection...I now have 4...clear, Mother of pearl, denim and aqua. I usually don't like bangles, but these are so light and they don't make a lot of noise if you know what I mean.


----------



## dlynn

Jo Pedrosa said:


> Soooo beautiful are all your whiteys......I would love a white  givenchy...haven't found 'the one' yet....



Thanks Jo Pedrosa...givenchy is nice too; I don't own any yet, but I do love them when I see them.


----------



## mlag724

dlynn said:


> Yes, mlag...it is the clear quartz Ippolita....I just bought the aqua to add to my small collection...I now have 4...clear, Mother of pearl, denim and aqua. I usually don't like bangles, but these are so light and they don't make a lot of noise if you know what I mean.


 Love Ippolita. I have 3 that are all turquoise, and one that is all sterling. Trying to build a generous stack. Love the stones you mentioned. I think I'll go out and take a look at them over the weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

mlag724 said:
			
		

> Intended to ask in my last posting but I forgot. What is the name of the bracelet that you're wearing? Is it Ippopita? Thanks in advance. Loving it.



I was curious as to this ippolita bracelet...couldn't see pics of it here so went online and was in heaven...I can feel another addiction coming on.....but no stores here in Australia....sad....


----------



## mlag724

Jo Pedrosa said:


> I was curious as to this ippolita bracelet...couldn't see pics of it here so went online and was in heaven...I can feel another addiction coming on.....but no stores here in Australia....sad....



I agree about the addiction. Tpf is a very enabling place. When you see bags and jewelry like dlynn has it just makes it worse. Too bad we can't just look admire and move on.


----------



## stephci

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~  White Collection ~ ~ ~
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON ~ CHANEL ~ BALENCIAGA ~ PRADA


WOW love your collection!


----------



## dlynn

Mi_Lan said:


> Omg! I die, love everything here!!!



Thanks Mi-Lan


----------



## dlynn

Jo Pedrosa said:


> I was curious as to this ippolita bracelet...couldn't see pics of it here so went online and was in heaven...I can feel another addiction coming on.....but no stores here in Australia....sad....



I will try to post some pics of my bracelets....check back to see my Ippolita bracelets. I know the feeling about addictions. I bought one and after wearing it one day,went right to the website and ordered another one.


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ ippolita collection

      ~ denim ~  aqua ~ mother of pearl ~ clear quartz




~ ~ ~ angelic paris collection

      ~ clear ~ seafoam ~ lagoon ~ blue topaz ~ red ~ yellow ~ 
      ~ white ~ black


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

mlag724 said:
			
		

> I agree about the addiction. Tpf is a very enabling place. When you see bags and jewelry like dlynn has it just makes it worse. Too bad we can't just look admire and move on.



Haha...sooooo agree to all you point out.......no moving on here...lol


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

dlynn said:
			
		

> ~ ~ ~ ippolita collection
> 
> ~ denim ~  aqua ~ mother of pearl ~ clear quartz
> 
> ~ ~ ~ angelic paris collection
> 
> ~ clear ~ seafoam ~ lagoon ~ blue topaz ~ red ~ yellow ~
> ~ white ~ black



So lovely......must plan an overseas trip just to look at them in person...or maybe they are in shops in Australia and I don't know about them yet....


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

dlynn said:
			
		

> ~ ~ ~ ippolita collection
> 
> ~ denim ~  aqua ~ mother of pearl ~ clear quartz
> 
> ~ ~ ~ angelic paris collection
> 
> ~ clear ~ seafoam ~ lagoon ~ blue topaz ~ red ~ yellow ~
> ~ white ~ black



Thanks for posting pics btw.....


----------



## dlynn

New addition coming ...and it is not white!:giggles:


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

Nooooo not white!!!


----------



## Brwneyed1

I love your collection. I have a Q. The sea foam green Chanel is so cute. What style is it?


----------



## Staciocol

Im usually not a fan of white bags, but you certainly changed my mind! Indeed, an amazing collection!


----------



## kate021105

wow great collection! im amazed how very well uve maintain the color!


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ c h a n e l ~ ~ ~ clutch w/chain / silver ~ ~ ~ 2012


----------



## smile4me6

dlynn said:
			
		

> ~ ~ ~ c h a n e l ~ ~ ~ clutch w/chain / silver ~ ~ ~ 2012



OMG......HEAVEN!!!! Love it!!


----------



## dlynn

Brwneyed1 said:


> I love your collection. I have a Q. The sea foam green Chanel is so cute. What style is it?



It is called "precious" from 2011. It came in pink, jaune & sea foam.


----------



## Bethc

Love the new addition!


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

Beautiful addition but I was expecting color!! I'm glad it's still in the white family..... Big smile...congrats


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Loving the new additions *drooling ova here*


----------



## dlynn

Bethc said:


> Love the new addition!



Thanks Bethc...


----------



## dlynn

Jo Pedrosa said:


> Beautiful addition but I was expecting color!! I'm glad it's still in the white family..... Big smile...congrats





Alex Spoils Me said:


> Loving the new additions *drooling ova here*



Thanks Jo Pedrosa....the color is coming! LOL!

Thanks Alex Spoils Me!


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

Ooooooo can't wait...your white collection has inspired me and I am now obsessed with that color scheme...hence my last 2 bags.....smile....


----------



## VivaLaDolceVida

You have such a Marvelous Collection! I love it so much! You have the one color which I am absolutely terrified of having, WHITE! Simply amazing, how confident and strong you are to purchase that many white bags, I would simply be so upset with myself if I would get them dirty! But much props to you my friend!


~Viva


----------



## jhs216

dlynn said:
			
		

> ~The white flap will have to go back on the list . . . decided to go for the
> Precious Seafoam ~



Omg I love love love this bag.


----------



## dlynn

jhs216 said:


> Omg I love love love this bag.



Thanks jhs216...this is one of my favorites....I know I will not see anyone else with this one.


----------



## dlynn

VivaLaDolceVida said:


> You have such a Marvelous Collection! I love it so much! You have the one color which I am absolutely terrified of having, WHITE! Simply amazing, how confident and strong you are to purchase that many white bags, I would simply be so upset with myself if I would get them dirty! But much props to you my friend!
> 
> 
> ~Viva



Thanks Viva....I just try not to worry much about it....I am careful, but not crazy babying them all the time.


----------



## dlynn

Jo Pedrosa said:


> Ooooooo can't wait...your white collection has inspired me and I am now obsessed with that color scheme...hence my last 2 bags.....smile....



White is just so clean & classy...which ones did you get? I would love to see them.


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

These are my latest babies dlynn......oh how I love them...looking forward already to a mui mui white bag...not sure which type..haha just know it has to be white...I'm crazy...have also put in an order with my beloved for a Chanel....roll on Christmas...I know which one he likes and it's not white but I don't dislike any Chanel lets face it.lol...


----------



## dlynn

***SURPRISE***

***my NON-WHITE bag***

~ ~ ~ empriente speedy 25 ~ infini


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

Oh she's a beauty dlynn...a real classy beauty...i love it congrats...p.s...I don't think black is a color...wink....


----------



## dlynn

Jo Pedrosa said:


> Oh she's a beauty dlynn...a real classy beauty...i love it congrats...p.s...I don't think black is a color...wink....



HAHAHA! Actually, this is called INFINI...very dark blue. 
I love your white selection of bags too!


----------



## ceedoan

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~  White Collection ~ ~ ~
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON ~ CHANEL ~ BALENCIAGA ~ PRADA





i friggin LOVE LOVE LOVE your white collection!!!  i'm also a huge fan of light colored bags (in fact, just recently splurged on a YSL OS white muse and LOVE it so much!). i know many other gals are terrified of carrying white/beige/ivory/etc bags, but i think they're so classy, crisp, and feminine. and not to mention timeless  your collection is one of the most gorgeous i've seen on here!!! thanks for solidifying my love of light colored bags!! u rock!

btw, i'm also LOVIN ur new LV infini! it's TDF!!!


----------



## dlynn

ceedoan said:


> i friggin LOVE LOVE LOVE your white collection!!!  i'm also a huge fan of light colored bags (in fact, just recently splurged on a YSL OS white muse and LOVE it so much!). i know many other gals are terrified of carrying white/beige/ivory/etc bags, but i think they're so classy, crisp, and feminine. and not to mention timeless  your collection is one of the most gorgeous i've seen on here!!! thanks for solidifying my love of light colored bags!! u rock!
> 
> btw, i'm also LOVIN ur new LV infini! it's TDF!!!



Thank you so much ceedoan....so you don't think Im too crazy!


----------



## travelandbags

dlynn said:


> ***SURPRISE***
> 
> ***my NON-WHITE bag***
> 
> ~ ~ ~ empriente speedy 25 ~ infini


which bag do you like most your empreinte or balenciaga? are they comparable?


----------



## dlynn

travelandbags said:


> which bag do you like most your empreinte or balenciaga? are they comparable?



Tough question! I love my Bal Cities....great colors and easy to get in and out of. I love the Emp collection; I own a neige Artsy....beautiful,but a little heavy. I love the speedy doesn't hold as much as the bal, but its still a good size. I just wish they had better colors. I think they are just too different to really compare.


----------



## COOKIE27C

Honesty... Dlynn - I have never seen such a beautiful collection in all my life!!!! lol! I loveeeeeeeee


----------



## bacmap

Your collection is amazing


----------



## mlag724

dlynn said:


> Tough question! I love my Bal Cities....great colors and easy to get in and out of. I love the Emp collection; I own a neige Artsy....beautiful,but a little heavy. I love the speedy doesn't hold as much as the bal, but its still a good size. I just wish they had better colors. I think they are just too different to really compare.


Hi dlynn, Always checking in because you have such beautiful goodies and you never disappoint. Forgive the stallking.LOL


----------



## Dixie79

I so love your collection and your taste!!!


----------



## dlynn

COOKIE27C said:


> Honesty... Dlynn - I have never seen such a beautiful collection in all my life!!!! lol! I loveeeeeeeee



Thank you  "COOKIES27C; so glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Pavla

dlynn, I just finished with this thread ~ I watched and read it since the beginning till the end  
I can´t believe that I could see so many wonderful pieces! Your bags and SLG are TDF. I admire every piece.   I am not a fan of MC, but your all your MC bags are amazing. For example Sharlene - I have never seen this bag and it is so eye catching. And your SC bags - so gorgeous! :okay:
I also liked to read that you don´t get rid of old pieces. I also can´t give away any piece I ever brought to my collection, although I don´t have much use it some of them. 
It seemed that you enjoyed taking photos of your pieces, I loved the decorations as pillows etc. in the same or similar colors as your bags ~ great idea!!! :doggie:
The whole collection is simply stunning.
Thx for sharing.


----------



## lanina

WW!   You have an amazing collection... not to mention your impeccable taste...  Lucky lady  Congrats!


----------



## TEDDYGALG

DLYNN .... first & foremost , u do have a TOTALLY FABULOUS collection of bags , white & non-white .... your choices show y hv class N impeccable taste ... your mod pics prove that one doesnt hv to be dressed to the nines in order to rock these beautiful designer bags ..... i love your simple & casual dressing style as i like to dress that way too, only of course , i m far bigger sized than your petite one ... also i saw a photo of u & your hubby somewhere on TPF and i must say u both make A VERY STRIKING couple ... u & hubby look almost alike , maybe u hv grown on each other over the years and the joy of being together show so clearly in that pic ... DLYNN, u must be a TRULY SPECIAL PERSON for taking the effort, time & care to reply graciously to each & every post directed to u .... all i can say is it is very HEARTWARMING to see your pics & posts ... and may u continue to be blessed richly in all areas of your life ...... oh & your CHANEL PRECIOUS SEAFOAM & JAUNE are just too beautiful & truly unique .... really love any shade of turquoise .... such a happy & young colour ... keep posting to entertain us all here ... TQ LOTS DLYNN ...


----------



## dlynn

Pavla said:


> dlynn, I just finished with this thread ~ I watched and read it since the beginning till the end
> I can´t believe that I could see so many wonderful pieces! Your bags and SLG are TDF. I admire every piece.   I am not a fan of MC, but your all your MC bags are amazing. For example Sharlene - I have never seen this bag and it is so eye catching. And your SC bags - so gorgeous! :okay:
> I also liked to read that you don´t get rid of old pieces. I also can´t give away any piece I ever brought to my collection, although I don´t have much use it some of them.
> It seemed that you enjoyed taking photos of your pieces, I loved the decorations as pillows etc. in the same or similar colors as your bags ~ great idea!!! :doggie:
> The whole collection is simply stunning.
> Thx for sharing.



Thank you so much for all the compliments Pavla; I am so glad to hear that you really enjoyed the photos as well as the collection. I  really need to do an updated collection shot, but it is so much work to pull them all out at one time. Thanks again for looking and check back after the holidays for some updates!


----------



## dlynn

lanina said:


> WW!   You have an amazing collection... not to mention your impeccable taste...  Lucky lady  Congrats!



Thank you lanina....we must have the same taste!


----------



## dlynn

TEDDYGALG said:


> DLYNN .... first & foremost , u do have a TOTALLY FABULOUS collection of bags , white & non-white .... your choices show y hv class N impeccable taste ... your mod pics prove that one doesnt hv to be dressed to the nines in order to rock these beautiful designer bags ..... i love your simple & casual dressing style as i like to dress that way too, only of course , i m far bigger sized than your petite one ... also i saw a photo of u & your hubby somewhere on TPF and i must say u both make A VERY STRIKING couple ... u & hubby look almost alike , maybe u hv grown on each other over the years and the joy of being together show so clearly in that pic ... DLYNN, u must be a TRULY SPECIAL PERSON for taking the effort, time & care to reply graciously to each & every post directed to u .... all i can say is it is very HEARTWARMING to see your pics & posts ... and may u continue to be blessed richly in all areas of your life ...... oh & your CHANEL PRECIOUS SEAFOAM & JAUNE are just too beautiful & truly unique .... really love any shade of turquoise .... such a happy & young colour ... keep posting to entertain us all here ... TQ LOTS DLYNN ...



Wow TEDDYGALG! You just made my day! I have had a pretty stressful year and I am trying to regroup myself! Thank you so much for all the compliments! And I want you to know that what you see is really me everyday....I really am a jeans & jeep kinda girl. I hate dressing up...I guess you could say I use the bags as the X factor! HEHE! And, as for my husband, thru the years, many have said that we look alike. And, it so funny that you mentioned two of my favorite Chanel bags...precious seafoam and jaune...I would add the silver jumbo and call it my top 3 Chanels! I had so much fun photographing these bags....I just think they were so beautiful that they made me look like a good photographer!  I am so glad you enjoyed my thread...its people like you that make it worth my effort!


----------



## TEDDYGALG

dlynn said:


> Wow TEDDYGALG! You just made my day! I have had a pretty stressful year and I am trying to regroup myself! Thank you so much for all the compliments! And I want you to know that what you see is really me everyday....I really am a jeans & jeep kinda girl. I hate dressing up...I guess you could say I use the bags as the X factor! HEHE! And, as for my husband, thru the years, many have said that we look alike. And, it so funny that you mentioned two of my favorite Chanel bags...precious seafoam and jaune...I would add the silver jumbo and call it my top 3 Chanels! I had so much fun photographing these bags....I just think they were so beautiful that they made me look like a good photographer!  I am so glad you enjoyed my thread...its people like you that make it worth my effort!



DLYNN ... the pleasure is all mine ....i hv truly enjoyed your pics & posts ... please continue posting .... am glad that you hv come out of the stressful year ... i am only 48 and within a span of 2 months hv had 2 cardiac procedures done on me to correct a blocked main artery ... i m recovering and am totally grateful to GOD for giving me a second chance ... i hv only started buying some LVs this year as the prices are just crazy in MALAYSIA and very few can afford them...  DLYNN , i hv followed all your posts in various threads and i am convinced u are genuinely a very special person ...its great to hv this opportunity to be your online friend ... i am honoured ... TQ DEAR ... waiting to see more posts from u .. in the meantime , do keep well & happy


----------



## dlynn

TEDDYGALG said:


> DLYNN ... the pleasure is all mine ....i hv truly enjoyed your pics & posts ... please continue posting .... am glad that you hv come out of the stressful year ... i am only 48 and within a span of 2 months hv had 2 cardiac procedures done on me to correct a blocked main artery ... i m recovering and am totally grateful to GOD for giving me a second chance ... i hv only started buying some LVs this year as the prices are just crazy in MALAYSIA and very few can afford them...  DLYNN , i hv followed all your posts in various threads and i am convinced u are genuinely a very special person ...its great to hv this opportunity to be your online friend ... i am honoured ... TQ DEAR ... waiting to see more posts from u .. in the meantime , do keep well & happy



OMG TEDDYGALG...You are soooo lucky! You are too young to be dealing with these health issues. Hope you continue to have a full recovery! 
I was your age when I started buying LV too...my collection grew so fast. I truly appreciate everyone that I own. I would have never spent this kind of money years ago...it was all about my kids. I am 55 now and at a different stage of life...but I am going to slow down with my collection. I am finding that I love my older pieces just as much or better than the newer ones. Stay in touch, I want to keep up with your progress!


----------



## dlynn

Coming soon . . . a little something to share . . . and it is not a bag!


----------



## smile4me6

dlynn said:
			
		

> Coming soon . . . a little something to share . . . and it is not a bag!



I'm ready to see....you always have something fabulous to share!!


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ Lock~It Bracelet ~ ~ ~ 

         ~ Black/silver ~


----------



## smile4me6

dlynn said:
			
		

> ~ ~ ~ Lock~It Bracelet ~ ~ ~
> 
> ~ Black/silver ~



Woooowwwww!!! Simply gorgeous!!!!


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ Transparent Inclusion ~ ~ ~


----------



## dlynn

smile4me6 said:


> Woooowwwww!!! Simply gorgeous!!!!



Thanks smile4me6!


----------



## Pavla

Wow, dlynn, wonderful bracelets and also wonderful photos! I like to return to this thread


----------



## dlynn

Pavla said:


> Wow, dlynn, wonderful bracelets and also wonderful photos! I like to return to this thread



Thank you Pavla...so glad you want to come back! I will be updating a few more pieces after the holidays.


----------



## Bethc

Fabulous new additions!!


----------



## Whiteberries

I love all your collections. They are fabulous.


----------



## dlynn

Bethc said:


> Fabulous new additions!!



Thanks Bethc!



Whiteberries said:


> I love all your collections. They are fabulous.



Thanks Whiteberries!


----------



## dlynn

Realized that I have two items that I have not yet posted....coming soon!


----------



## roro0817

Omg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noonoo07

Congratulations!! Great new additions!


----------



## dlynn

roro0817 said:


> Omg!!!!!!!!!!





noonoo07 said:


> Congratulations!! Great new additions!



 Thanks for looking...more to come soon!


----------



## happiechoco

I enjoyed looking at your purse collection. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Emmylou99

Gorgeous! I actually said "woah" out loud. Beautiful collection! I especially love the metallic silver Chanel flap bag!


----------



## Amanda_J

Great collection!


----------



## pumpkin0702

Oh my god!!! It is so amazing!!!


----------



## jamay

Beautiful collection


----------



## dlynn

happiechoco said:


> I enjoyed looking at your purse collection. Thank you for sharing



Thanks happiechoco; so glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## sandicat3

Beautifull Collection!!


----------



## dlynn

Emmylou99 said:


> Gorgeous! I actually said "woah" out loud. Beautiful collection! I especially love the metallic silver Chanel flap bag!



Thanks Emmyou99...the Chanel flap in silver is my favorite too


----------



## newbiekate

Love your collection, they're looks incredible!!! ESP your turquoise collection!! I obsessed with turquoise color


----------



## DonnaHawk

Dlynn...I have also had the pleasure of starting at page 1 to the final post. I have enjoyed the entire thread. Your collection is amazing, your taste is timeless and classy. I I am fond of the way you share your new treasures with us and the way you take time to advise those who admire you.....thanks for sharing your passion and for being "you".


----------



## dlynn

Amanda_J said:


> Great collection!



Thanks Amanda!


----------



## dlynn

pumpkin0702 said:


> Oh my god!!! It is so amazing!!!



Thanks pumpkin....glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## dlynn

dlynn said:


> Thanks happiechoco; so glad you enjoyed it!



oops


----------



## dlynn

jamay said:


> Beautiful collection



Thanks jamay


----------



## dlynn

jamay said:


> Beautiful collection



Thanks for looking jamay


----------



## dlynn

sandicat3 said:


> Beautifull Collection!!



Thanks sandicat3, so glad you enjoyed it


----------



## dlynn

newbiekate said:


> Love your collection, they're looks incredible!!! ESP your turquoise collection!! I obsessed with turquoise color



Thanks newbiekate...Im obsessed with that color too as you can tell!


----------



## dlynn

DonnaHawk said:


> Dlynn...I have also had the pleasure of starting at page 1 to the final post. I have enjoyed the entire thread. Your collection is amazing, your taste is timeless and classy. I I am fond of the way you share your new treasures with us and the way you take time to advise those who admire you.....thanks for sharing your passion and for being "you".



Thanks for the nice compliments DonnaHawk! I am so glad you enjoyed looking at the collection. I hope to update after the first of the year. Come back to see


----------



## Bratty1919

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~  White Collection ~ ~ ~
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON ~ CHANEL ~ BALENCIAGA ~ PRADA


OMG I've died! And gone to TPF heaven! Just... wonderful! Gorgeous! I have no words! LOVE!


----------



## Patricia_J

J'adore your gorgeous collection!! xoxo


----------



## luvluv

Amazing!


----------



## Nelly B

love your white collection, it looks amazing; thank you for sharing!


----------



## RhondaE

Awesome collection!


----------



## dlynn

Bratty1919 said:


> OMG I've died! And gone to TPF heaven! Just... wonderful! Gorgeous! I have no words! LOVE!



Thanks Bratty1919...too bad we can't take them with us! lol!


----------



## dlynn

Patricia_J said:


> J'adore your gorgeous collection!! xoxo



Thanks Patricia...glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## dlynn

A new update coming soon...


----------



## fallfromgrace

dlynn said:


> A new update coming soon...



Can't wait! Wow!! Your collection of white bags is amazing!  Makes me want to start researching and planning to buy one


----------



## dlynn

luvluv said:


> Amazing!



Thanks luvluv! We have the same dog...I have two of those!


----------



## dlynn

Nelly B said:


> love your white collection, it looks amazing; thank you for sharing!



Thanks for looking NellyB


----------



## Bratty1919

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~  White Collection ~ ~ ~
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON ~ CHANEL ~ BALENCIAGA ~ PRADA



Love them all! What's the name of the large, all-white LV that is at the center and close to the front? Thanks!


----------



## LVoe_red

Love love love the mc collection !!


----------



## dlynn

Bratty1919 said:


> Love them all! What's the name of the large, all-white LV that is at the center and close to the front? Thanks!



Thanks Bratty1919, the large leather is called the "Artsy" and the color is Neige which is white in french....it is part of the empriente collection.


----------



## dlynn

RhondaE said:


> Awesome collection!



Thanks RhondaE...and I am still thinking about your twins....why did the new stuff have to come out now....everytime I think I am content something pops up again.


----------



## angelscry85

I'm loving this collection


----------



## dlynn

LVoe_red said:


> Love love love the mc collection !!



Thank you LVoe-red...the mc collection is what started the LV addiction. Some think it is dated, but I still love it....I call it my "Happy Collection"!


----------



## angelscry85

The mc line will never be dated oh no no never... It made me happy looking at it lol


----------



## dlynn

angelscry85 said:


> I'm loving this collection



Thank you angelscry85...I agree that MC will never go out....its just that I don't like when I hear some say that its dated...I still LOVE it and Im glad to hear that you do too!


----------



## dlynn

angelscry85 said:


> The mc line will never be dated oh no no never... It made me happy looking at it lol



YAY...Im not the only MC addict!


----------



## alexandrafred

very amazing collection! love it!!


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ dlynn's ALMA ELECTRIC/AMANDE ~ ~ ~


----------



## Bethc

dlynn said:
			
		

> ~ ~ ~ dlynn's ALMA ELECTRIC/AMANDE ~ ~ ~



Gorgeous!  Is this a new addition?


----------



## dlynn

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!  Is this a new addition?



Sort of, I got it in NYC during Thanksgiving vacation and just never posted. I wanted to make sure I was going to keep it before I posted. I was so lucky to find it...I had only seen photos and never saw one in the boutiques. I thought I had missed out on it. They ended up reproducing a few more! I was very lucky! I have not carried it yet...but I guess it counts as new since Im keeping it!


----------



## crazy8baglady

What a beautiful alma! And that charm just completes the look. So perfect. LOVE!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Had to come and visit one of my favorite collections (top five hands down). Luscious, just lip smacking yummy.


----------



## anielka

Your bag collection is stunning congrats! I'd love to own that many one day...

I'm thinking of getting the Brea, just torn between the epi or vernis. How does the vanchetta hold up after a while? I'm really worried it wouldn't look nice with the darkened patina. Your thoughts about both bags would be much appreciated


----------



## asmith1

Love your collection!


----------



## dlynn

alexandrafred said:


> very amazing collection! love it!!



Thanks for looking alexandrafred...glad you enjoyed it



crazy8baglady said:


> What a beautiful alma! And that charm just completes the look. So perfect. LOVE!



Thanks crazy8baglady, its my favorite color and I was lucky to find it!



Alex Spoils Me said:


> Had to come and visit one of my favorite collections (top five hands down). Luscious, just lip smacking yummy.



Awe, thanks AlexSpoilsMe...what a nice compliment...Im in your top 5? Wow!



anielka said:


> Your bag collection is stunning congrats! I'd love to own that many one day...
> 
> Thanks so  much anielka.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the Brea, just torn between the epi or vernis. How does the vanchetta hold up after a while? I'm really worried it wouldn't look nice with the darkened patina. Your thoughts about both bags would be much appreciated



I had those concerns too...Epi always looks new, even after 5 yrs mine look the same. The vernis is just so beautiful with the glittery shine...the vachetta will age some. It holds up great; its just the darkening will happen over time. I prefer the lighter vachetta, so I just try to be careful and not put it in the sun too much. That will speed up the patina process. I have the Vernis blanc in brea, Epi Ivory in the brea... both are beautiful. I will say the Epi line is not as much maintenance.



asmith1 said:


> Love your collection!



Thanks asmith1...so glad you enjoyed the photos!


----------



## Elizabel

What a spectacular collection you have!!!



I can see what a discerning collector you are....just amazing!

E x


----------



## brainstorm

Beautiful and bright collection!


----------



## RACHAELLP

I loveeeeeee your collection!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlynn

Elizabel said:


> What a spectacular collection you have!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can see what a discerning collector you are....just amazing!
> 
> E x



Thank you Elizabel! I didn't plan on becoming a collector; it just kinda happened!


----------



## dlynn

brainstorm said:


> Beautiful and bright collection!



Thank you brainstorm....that is just the way I like it...beautiful & bright
you couldn't have said it better!


----------



## pammers

Thumbs up and a high five for keeping them looking like new!! A daring but beautiful collection!


----------



## farmy

Such a beautiful, clean and crisp collection.  I've never been a fan of white but your collection has me thinking I should add a splash of white or silver into my collection.


----------



## dlynn

RACHAELLP said:


> I loveeeeeee your collection!!!!!!!!



THANKS for looking RACHAELLP!


----------



## dlynn

pammers said:


> Thumbs up and a high five for keeping them looking like new!! A daring but beautiful collection!



Thank you pampers...I rotate and thats why they still look new


----------



## dlynn

pammers said:


> Thumbs up and a high five for keeping them looking like new!! A daring but beautiful collection!



*


----------



## iheartmypurse

im drooling.....


----------



## cecemonroe

beautiful collection!


----------



## dlynn

farmy said:


> Such a beautiful, clean and crisp collection.  I've never been a fan of white but your collection has me thinking I should add a splash of white or silver into my collection.



Thanks farm...white is not that bad; I don't know why so many are afraid of it!


----------



## dlynn

iheartmypurse said:


> im drooling.....



Thanks for looking iheartmypurse


----------



## NOTBADFORMYBAGS

they look so nice.


----------



## Bagspassion

I'm fairly new to tPF and have been browsing through many collections and I have to say, you win the trophy!  Even though I see that you enjoy lighter neutral colours, I found you have so much variety and diversity in your selections. 

Very elegant and classy!

I should add... a talented photographer too!

I have saved some of your pics as inspiration to help me with what I want to add to my small collection.  (Hope you don't mind)

So, how do you store your bags, do you have a display cabinet?


----------



## dlynn

NOTBADFORMYBAGS said:


> they look so nice.



Thanks NOTBADFORMYBAGS!


----------



## dlynn

Bagspassion said:


> I'm fairly new to tPF and have been browsing through many collections and I have to say, you win the trophy!  Even though I see that you enjoy lighter neutral colours, I found you have so much variety and diversity in your selections.
> 
> Very elegant and classy!
> 
> I should add... a talented photographer too!
> 
> I have saved some of your pics as inspiration to help me with what I want to add to my small collection.  (Hope you don't mind)
> 
> So, how do you store your bags, do you have a display cabinet?



I win? Wow, there are some pretty nice collections on this blog...that is a compliment! Thank you and Im so glad you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

Wow amazing ! And your photo quality and lighting is great too, these are like ads that's should be in a magazine. Great pieces.


----------



## MsBusyBee

Just Beautiful


----------



## dlynn

ms.handbagqueen said:


> Wow amazing ! And your photo quality and lighting is great too, these are like ads that's should be in a magazine. Great pieces.



Thank you so much for the compliment ms.handbagqueen...wouldn't that really make my day....maybe I will start my own magazine! Hehe!


----------



## dlynn

If only the clouds would go away and the sun would shine.....I keep waiting for the perfect day to take photos of the latest additions...


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ dlynn's Citron Key Charm ~ ~ ~


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ dlynn's Alma bb Ivory ~ ~ ~


----------



## coachmk

I just found your collection and looked at all 44 pages in one setting. You collection is breathtaking! Do you have plans to devote a bedroom to house your collection? I'm living vicariously through your collection! I will have to remember to look for your posts periodically to see what is new!Thanks for taking the considerable time and effort to showcase your collection for us!


----------



## Pavla

Dlynn, congrats on your new Alma BB in ivoire epi. Yourphotos are so wondeful again! I also saw your modelling pics in another thread! Simply gorgeous! I really feel like a stalker  Will it sound stupid if I say that I also like to watch your household? You have everything so simple and clean, I love it!! I dream of a house like you have. All the white furniture and walls, your style is simply great!


----------



## dlynn

Pavla said:


> Dlynn, congrats on your new Alma BB in ivoire epi. Yourphotos are so wondeful again! I also saw your modelling pics in another thread! Simply gorgeous! I really feel like a stalker  Will it sound stupid if I say that I also like to watch your household? You have everything so simple and clean, I love it!! I dream of a house like you have. All the white furniture and walls, your style is simply great!



Well Pavla....downstairs is the way I like it....Upstairs is a different story...I have three teenagers and my OCD is not allowed up there. I gave up many years ago trying to keep the whole house clean and minimalistic! LOL!


----------



## dlynn

coachmk said:


> I just found your collection and looked at all 44 pages in one setting. You collection is breathtaking! Do you have plans to devote a bedroom to house your collection? I'm living vicariously through your collection! I will have to remember to look for your posts periodically to see what is new!Thanks for taking the considerable time and effort to showcase your collection for us!



You are so sweet coachmk and thank you for the nice compliment! At first I was very shy about posting anything on TPF. I use to read for years before actually posting. Now, I actually enjoy posting; it gives me an opportunity to get better at photography. My only problem is I need to learn how to watermark my photos. I actually had my friends notify me that someone at stolen my photos and used them on ebay. We got the person kicked off ebay! 
As for a room to store....I wish I could do that....my oldest is moving out and Im so tempted to use his room, but I know as soon as I transform it, he will come back. LOL! Maybe I will hold off a while!


----------



## fchiang

Your multicolor bags are stunning! I've always wanted one but have a fear of it being too colorful for my own wardrobe. It looks lovely on you though!


----------



## dlynn

fchiang said:


> Your multicolor bags are stunning! I've always wanted one but have a fear of it being too colorful for my own wardrobe. It looks lovely on you though!



Thanks fchiaching....I wear pretty basic  & simple outfits ~ jeans and white/grey or black so it goes with everything.


----------



## mihoshe

wow! such a lovely collection! my fave is the alma bb in pomme..now i'm thinking of buying myself one!


----------



## dlynn

mihoshe said:


> wow! such a lovely collection! my fave is the alma bb in pomme..now i'm thinking of buying myself one!



Thanks a bunch mihoshe! 
You should get a bb...its such a special little bag...especially in Pomme!


----------



## dlynn

Valentine's came a little early....posting soon!


----------



## farmy

Ohhhh the suspense is killing me.....


----------



## LATomTom

Lovely collection.


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

I LOVE the white epi alma bb! So cute!


----------



## dlynn

farmy said:


> Ohhhh the suspense is killing me.....


----------



## dlynn

LATomTom said:


> Lovely collection.



Thanks LATomTom


----------



## dlynn

Posting a little early V A L E N T I N E 


~ Vernis Pomme Pochette ~


~ COMPARISON TO WILSHIRE ~


----------



## surija

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~  White Collection ~ ~ ~
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON ~ CHANEL ~ BALENCIAGA ~ PRADA



Beautiful collection.


----------



## snarfy

Thank you so much for taking the time to share your incredible collection.  I always enjoy your reveals.  You take great photos!


----------



## dlynn

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> I LOVE the white epi alma bb! So cute!



Thanks ShopaholicPiggy! This is one of my favorites; it goes with everything!


----------



## LV_4ever

Wow, just wow!  You are an inspiration.  Thanks so much for sharing your incredible collection.  I will definitely keep checking back for more!


----------



## dlynn

surija said:


> Beautiful collection.



Thank you surija


----------



## janess

Wow!!! I love your collection cos I love all things white - bags, interiors, clothes.. My first bag purchase is in white. I love your house decor too   I noticed your choice of turquoise with your love of white cos I love my white with navy. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Paula4440

a white collection - soo gorgeous!!


----------



## dlynn

Thanks FeatherFactor...I really enjoyed participating in the interview...

http://www.featherfactor.com/2013/0...campaign=Feed:+FeatherFactor+(Feather+Factor)


----------



## dlynn

janess said:


> Wow!!! I love your collection cos I love all things white - bags, interiors, clothes.. My first bag purchase is in white. I love your house decor too   I noticed your choice of turquoise with your love of white cos I love my white with navy. Thanks for sharing



So glad to hear that someone else out there loves white too... I would love to see your visions of white too!


----------



## Fahrina

Lovin' your white Chanel!!!!!


----------



## dizzyisacow

amazing!


----------



## nolanm2000

I counted 47 white bags

AMAZING


----------



## xCHANELx

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~ dlynn's Alma bb Ivory ~ ~ ~



Beautiful pictures and everything! Can I ask if the ivorie bb is made in France or USA? Thank you!


----------



## Aluxe

So, I'm back and your collection continues to stun and amaze! I also read your interview in featherfactor and knew it was you immediately. Congrats!

Now, when will there be a pic of your entire Alma collection?  And can I put in a request for a family pic? Actually, I'm not sure how you could do that given the size of your fabulous family. Anyway, thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## nimago2440

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~  White Collection ~ ~ ~
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON ~ CHANEL ~ BALENCIAGA ~ PRADA


Beautiful!!


----------



## dlynn

Paula4440 said:


> a white collection - soo gorgeous!!





Fahrina said:


> Lovin' your white Chanel!!!!!





dizzyisacow said:


> amazing!



Thanks for looking...


----------



## dlynn

nolanm2000 said:


> I counted 47 white bags
> 
> AMAZING



You are funny nolanm....I actually need to update this collection.
Everyone is always asking me how many? I was always afraid to count!


----------



## sgj99

dlynn said:


> Thanks FeatherFactor...I really enjoyed participating in the interview...
> 
> http://www.featherfactor.com/2013/0...campaign=Feed:+FeatherFactor+(Feather+Factor)



great interview!


----------



## CielMiel

OMG LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! the Snow Whites!!!!! take me home with you!!! *swoon*


----------



## dlynn

***oops


----------



## dlynn

Aluxe said:


> So, I'm back and your collection continues to stun and amaze! I also read your interview in featherfactor and knew it was you immediately. Congrats!
> 
> Now, when will there be a pic of your entire Alma collection?  And can I put in a request for a family pic? Actually, I'm not sure how you could do that given the size of your fabulous family. Anyway, thanks for sharing with us!



Thanks so much for the compliments Aluxe! 
I will try to get an updated photo of the Almas soon!


----------



## Cat Eyes

Awesome collection Dlynn!


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ Empriente Speedy 25/ jaipur ~ ~ ~


----------



## dlynn

Cat Eyes said:


> Awesome collection Dlynn!




Thanks CatEyes!


----------



## dlynn

CielMiel said:


> OMG LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! the Snow Whites!!!!! take me home with you!!! *swoon*



Thanks CielMiel!


----------



## dlynn

sgj99 said:


> great interview!



Thank You sgj99


----------



## mlag724

dlynn said:


> Thank You sgj99


 Beautiful.  Another winner!!!!!  Congrats on such exquistive taste. You take beautiful photos.


----------



## dlynn

mlag724 said:


> Beautiful.  Another winner!!!!!  Congrats on such exquistive taste. You take beautiful photos.



Thank you mlag724...this is not one of my usual colors, but I did love it when I saw it....its time to step out of my comfort zone!


----------



## dlynn

I still have one more I have not revealed yet....coming soon as I get a sunny day for photos!


----------



## helene20

Love your collection!


----------



## fufu

I'm drooling.. 

I'm not really a fan of LV but this Empriente Speedy 25/ jaipu just gets me drooling. Really need to see this in live.


----------



## dlynn

helene20 said:


> Love your collection!



Thanks helene20!


----------



## BlondieB2013

WE DON'T OFTEN SEE A WHITE COLLECTION.  VERY REFRESHING, LOVE YOUR BAGS.


----------



## hamsta

WOW!!!~I love your collection


----------



## friperie

OMG!!! So beautiful


----------



## #1 LV Fan

Your collection is gorgeous!
I don't own any luxury bags in white or even light colors, because I fear that it'll get dirty.
I give you mad props for having such a big white collection and keeping them looking great!


----------



## dlynn

BlondieB2013 said:


> WE DON'T OFTEN SEE A WHITE COLLECTION.  VERY REFRESHING, LOVE YOUR BAGS.



Thanks BlondieB2013!


----------



## ikbenjosef

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~ White Collection continued . . .
> 
> ~ ~ ~ LOUIS VUITTON MULTI COLOR ~ ~ ~


the white multi is amazinly photographed. its lit. like LV heaven with LV angels.


----------



## dlynn

hamsta said:


> WOW!!!~I love your collection



Thank you hamsta!



friperie said:


> OMG!!! So beautiful



Glad you liked it!



#1 LV Fan said:


> Your collection is gorgeous!
> I don't own any luxury bags in white or even light colors, because I fear that it'll get dirty.
> I give you mad props for having such a big white collection and keeping them looking great!



Thanks #1LVFan!


----------



## rbc18

wow! I would die to have your collection


----------



## jessica1_ivette

wow, amazing.


----------



## crissiy

my initial reaction was "WOW"! what an elegant collection!


----------



## dlynn

ikbenjosef said:


> the white multi is amazinly photographed. its lit. like LV heaven with LV angels.



Thanks ikbenjosef; what a wonderful compliment!


----------



## ek93

Beautiful Collection!


----------



## thenoob

You're brave to have so many white bags!


----------



## MC04

Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## BlondieB2013

very, very, nice


----------



## dlynn

rbc18 said:


> wow! I would die to have your collection





jessica1_ivette said:


> wow, amazing.





alhee83 said:


> my initial reaction was "WOW"! what an elegant collection!



 Thanks everyone!


----------



## friperie

I love it! It is so clean and classic looking!!!


----------



## Georgiette

Great collection! Congrats!


----------



## cinnamongurl

wow! what a pretty and fresh-looking collection!


----------



## dlynn

ek93 said:


> Beautiful Collection!





thenoob said:


> You're brave to have so many white bags!





MC04 said:


> Gorgeous collection!!





BlondieB2013 said:


> very, very, nice



Thanks everyone!


----------



## Deborah1986

dlynn said:


> I still have one more I have not revealed yet....coming soon as I get a sunny day for photos!



Yay  perfect collection
Your new speedy is amazing


----------



## dlynn

Deborah1986 said:


> Yay  perfect collection
> Your new speedy is amazing



Thanks Deborah1986...you have a pretty nice collection too!


----------



## sheva_msk

Totally in love with your collection!!!


----------



## Lizgener

I salute you for owning a lot of white bags amazing, it looks very neat and classy. I have 2 white bags which i rarely use because im afraid of color transfer from clothes.


----------



## &&ilovebags

Jaw-dropping collection. I love all that white MC!!


----------



## dlynn

sheva_msk said:


> Totally in love with your collection!!!



Thanks sheva-msk!


----------



## dlynn

Lizgener said:


> I salute you for owning a lot of white bags amazing, it looks very neat and classy. I have 2 white bags which i rarely use because im afraid of color transfer from clothes.



Thanks Lizgener...don't be afraid; use them! I have never had a problem!


----------



## dlynn

&&ilovebags said:


> Jaw-dropping collection. I love all that white MC!!



Thanks...MC is what started my LV collection; I still love it!


----------



## dlynn

UPDATE:

~ ~ ~ EPI ALMA PM ~ CITRON:sunnies


----------



## Suzie

dlynn said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> ~ ~ ~ EPI ALMA PM ~ CITRON:sunnies



Wow, what a gorgeous ray of sunshine!


----------



## dlynn

Suzie said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous ray of sunshine!



Thanks Suzie! It is a little bright!


----------



## dlynn

~ updated collection of Almas 
 ~ EPI & VERNIS


----------



## palmbeachpink

dlynn said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> ~ ~ ~ EPI ALMA PM ~ CITRON:sunnies



that is one happy alma! it would make one happy to just to look at it each day! love it, enjoy!


----------



## Suzie

dlynn said:


> ~ updated collection of Almas
> ~ EPI & VERNIS



Wow, amazing. You have a gorgeous collection.


----------



## dlynn

palmbeachpink said:


> that is one happy alma! it would make one happy to just to look at it each day! love it, enjoy!


Thanks palmbeachpink...it wakes me up in the morning that is for sure. So out of my comfort zone, but I am realizing I can do a bright color if its the right color! hehe!


----------



## dlynn

Suzie said:


> Wow, amazing. You have a gorgeous collection.


Thank you susie!:sunnies


----------



## monchichi52

it's like bag heaven


----------



## dlynn

~ c h a n e l ~ mini flap ~ white/silver hw


----------



## Bethc

dlynn said:


> ~ c h a n e l ~ mini flap ~ white/silver hw



So gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## miss21

Ilgin said:


> love your beautiful white world of handbags! Your metallic silver Chanel flap is a beauty!!


I agree that silver chanel is yummy


----------



## crazy8baglady

is your grey epi alma the same grey that they currently have in stores?  or is yours slightly darker?  thanks for sharing


----------



## Suzie

dlynn said:


> ~ c h a n e l ~ mini flap ~ white/silver hw



Too cute, I have this colour  in the m/l caviar classic, it is my only white bag, it is so crisp. I also have the LV Le Fab in white but it is more off white/cream.


----------



## dlynn

Bethc said:


> So gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!



Thanks Bethc!



miss21 said:


> I agree that silver chanel is yummy



Thank you miss21!



crazy8baglady said:


> is your grey epi alma the same grey that they currently have in stores?  or is yours slightly darker?  thanks for sharing


 
It is the same grey epi....bought it last year when it was first released...Probably the lighting makes it look darker.


----------



## crazy8baglady

dlynn said:


> Thanks Bethc!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you miss21!
> 
> 
> 
> It is the same grey epi....bought it last year when it was first released...Probably the lighting makes it look darker.


I love it...must have! I'm so torn between the grey and the patent mint green one!
Love all your almas!


----------



## dlynn

crazy8baglady said:


> I love it...must have! I'm so torn between the grey and the patent mint green one!
> Love all your almas!



That is a hard call....the grey would go with everything if that helps.


----------



## basicandorganic

I think you have one of my favourite collections on this forum! I love all the light and bright colours, it's beautiful! When I saw your Balenciaga collection (all of the light colours + the maldives - perfect!) I almost fainted. So beautiful, as are your Almas and everything else! Perfection!


----------



## dlynn

basicandorganic said:


> I think you have one of my favourite collections on this forum! I love all the light and bright colours, it's beautiful! When I saw your Balenciaga collection (all of the light colours + the maldives - perfect!) I almost fainted. So beautiful, as are your Almas and everything else! Perfection!



Thank you so much basicandorganic....you are so kind and Im glad you enjoyed the collection. Check back soon...Im in the process of updating in just a few weeks.
Also, I love your name.....its my motto "basic & organic" !


----------



## jewelinthecrown

very nice and fresh looking!


----------



## Superpsyched

I read through every page in this thread, and I am obsessed with your collection! Just stunning!


----------



## dlynn

jewelinthecrown said:


> very nice and fresh looking!




Thank you!


----------



## Maria_Jose

After seeing this I'm definitely going to buy more white and silver purses:shame:


----------



## dlynn

Thanks...


----------



## estiprice

You have a beautiful collection!  it's amazing! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## puppetporcelain

Your color palette is so soothing and tranquil...browsing through your beautiful collection has been my calming antidote to a crazy week at work! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dlynn

estiprice said:


> You have a beautiful collection!  it's amazing! Thank you for sharing!



Thanks; so glad you enjoyed it....getting ready for an update!


----------



## AEGIS

stunning! thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## dlynn

puppetporcelain said:


> Your color palette is so soothing and tranquil...browsing through your beautiful collection has been my calming antidote to a crazy week at work! Thank you for sharing.



Thank you puppetporcelain; I think that is why I choose the bags that I do....they keep me calm and tranquil too!


----------



## Ghettoe

This is one of the most aesthetically appealing collections I have ever seen. I would love it in black though because I cannot trust myself with those whites. I love the multicolore although I am looking to invest in the black. It's just so pleasing. I always thought it looked childish but lately that has changed so much. Your collection is just


----------



## iumu

such a prety collection


----------



## Fashionlvoer

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~  White Collection ~ ~ ~
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON ~ CHANEL ~ BALENCIAGA ~ PRADA


Sublime! TDF!!


----------



## dlynn

Ghettoe said:


> This is one of the most aesthetically appealing collections I have ever seen. I would love it in black though because I cannot trust myself with those whites. I love the multicolore although I am looking to invest in the black. It's just so pleasing. I always thought it looked childish but lately that has changed so much. Your collection is just



Thanks so much Ghettoe...I would love this all in black too. If you are looking at the MC...better grab it fast; I just heard that LV is discontinuing the whole MC line.


----------



## twin-fun

dlynn said:


> Thanks so much Ghettoe...I would love this all in black too. If you are looking at the MC...better grab it fast; *I just heard that LV is discontinuing the whole MC line*.



Say it ain't so!


----------



## Ghettoe

dlynn said:


> Thanks so much Ghettoe...I would love this all in black too. If you are looking at the MC...better grab it fast; I just heard that LV is discontinuing the whole MC line.




Please tell me that's a lie, I am still in the process of saving up for it. I just mainly wanted the SLG (cles, wallet and cosmetic case). Ugh, what will I do now...


----------



## im_smile

wowowowowow&#65374;


----------



## ivivi

Wow great collection. White is the only color that I dont collet. But after seeing your collection made me want to try.


----------



## ElenaWan

Very nice collection.  But it's hard to keep white bags clean.


----------



## kmt000

I'm never brave enough to venture into having a light-coloured bag. 
Now you've got me thinking! :coolpics:
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hermancat

Thanks for the beautiful photos of your amazing collection!

Love each and every one!

And way to be so fit!


----------



## dlynn

im_smile said:


> wowowowowow&#65374;



Thanks for looking!


----------



## dlynn

ivivi said:


> Wow great collection. White is the only color that I dont collet. But after seeing your collection made me want to try.



Don't be scared....go for it!:greengrin:


----------



## JazzyMac

Hey, which pages are your updates?  I would love to see the Prada!


----------



## ivivi

dlynn said:


> Don't be scared....go for it!:greengrin:



Hi 
Thanks for the encourage. I will definately consider it.

Thanks


----------



## JazzyMac

JazzyMac said:


> Hey, which pages are your updates?  I would love to see the Prada!



Okay, I see that you updated almost every page (which I read through all!)

Great collection and based on the conversation you had about age and doing things for yourself, I'm going to start doing more myself.

I mean seriously, will I say 20 years from now, "I wish I hadn't tried to be classy with a new purse!" (???)  Probably not.

I'm going shopping!  Woo hoo!


----------



## dlynn

JazzyMac said:


> Okay, I see that you updated almost every page (which I read through all!)
> 
> Great collection and based on the conversation you had about age and doing things for yourself, I'm going to start doing more myself.
> 
> I mean seriously, will I say 20 years from now, "I wish I hadn't tried to be classy with a new purse!" (???)  Probably not.
> 
> I'm going shopping!  Woo hoo!



JazzyMac, I have been so busy and I have not updated the prada bags or a few of my other 2013 purchases....Im hoping to as soon as I have some time to do photos.


----------



## CasperGT3

Wow so gorgeous! White is my favorite color too but I'm too afraid to buy white bags or slgs!!


----------



## orchidmyst

I love white bags too but I rarely buy because of staining from jeans.
After seeing your collection, I conclude that you probably never wear denim.....


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dlynn said:


> ~ updated collection of Almas
> ~ EPI & VERNIS



Fabulous alma collection!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Omg I just went into a lv multicolore bag coma.


----------



## dlynn

orchidmyst said:


> I love white bags too but I rarely buy because of staining from jeans.
> After seeing your collection, I conclude that you probably never wear denim.....



I wear denim almost everyday; no problems!


----------



## dlynn

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Fabulous alma collection!



Thanks Lavenderduckiez!


----------



## dlynn

KayuuKathey said:


> Omg I just went into a lv multicolore bag coma.



Im sorry, I know ....too much multicolor reveals....addiction!


----------



## Bethc

Hi dylnn!!  How are you?


----------



## dlynn

Bethc said:


> Hi dylnn!!  How are you?



I'm good! Traveling a lot lately! I need to catch up with TPF! 
How r u doing? Any good reveals lately?


----------



## Venessa84

I just finished browsing through your winter wonderland with the splashes of rainbow color and absolutely love it. Definitely, an amazing collection. My husband looked at the first page and was even impressed and he's not impressed by bags at all. I especially love your Alma in citron and hope to add 1 to my collection this year. Looking forward to seeing your updates. Happy travels and Happy New Year!


----------



## PrincessCypress

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~ White Collection continued . . . ( with a little silver & black)
> 
> ~ Chanel ~ Balenciaga



OMG...I die!!! Such a gorgeous, refreshing breath of fresh air!


----------



## CDJD

Gorgeous bags!! I'm afraid of light bags less bc of color transfer and more bc of yellowing. I read on the LV forum that light vernis colors start turning yellow with age. Have you experienced this with your blanc corail Alma? I'm debating an alma pm in rose Angelique but I'm scared of yellowing!


----------



## dlynn

CDJD said:


> Gorgeous bags!! I'm afraid of light bags less bc of color transfer and more bc of yellowing. I read on the LV forum that light vernis colors start turning yellow with age. Have you experienced this with your blanc corail Alma? I'm debating an alma pm in rose Angelique but I'm scared of yellowing!



None of my bags have color transfer or have yellowed. I would think they may yellow if they were left in  extreme high heat or in the sun for a long period of time, but I do live in VA and its hot here No problems! I do rotate my collection every few days so all my bags are in like new condition.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

I have seen a lot of handbag collections & many beautiful bags on this forum, but your collection is my favorite by far! I love your white beauties the best, wow like just wow! I like you am not afraid of white bags, they look so chic & fresh, anyways... Did I tell you how much I liked your collection? Lol


----------



## vintageemerald

Wow... your white collection is stunning.


----------



## dlynn

LVmyotherbaby said:


> I have seen a lot of handbag collections & many beautiful bags on this forum, but your collection is my favorite by far! I love your white beauties the best, wow like just wow! I like you am not afraid of white bags, they look so chic & fresh, anyways... Did I tell you how much I liked your collection? Lol



Thank you so much LVmyotherbaby! I am so glad you get the white bag thing; lol! I agreenothing like a beautiful, chic and fresh baby on the arm. Thanks for looking!  I keep saying Im on going to updateI am so far behind on my revealsI have a couple more white beauties to show, along with a few othershopefully soon I will have some play time for photos shoots.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

dlynn said:


> Thank you so much LVmyotherbaby! I am so glad you get the white bag thing; lol! I agreenothing like a beautiful, chic and fresh baby on the arm. Thanks for looking!  I keep saying Im on going to updateI am so far behind on my revealsI have a couple more white beauties to show, along with a few othershopefully soon I will have some play time for photos shoots.



Hi dlynn, long time no see.

I can't wait to see the new ladies. I'm about to page back to see your collection again since it's been a long time coming into this sub forum again. I think I am about to start my own showcase today too


----------



## Bethc

dlynn said:


> Thank you so much LVmyotherbaby! I am so glad you get the white bag thing; lol! I agreenothing like a beautiful, chic and fresh baby on the arm. Thanks for looking!  I keep saying Im on going to updateI am so far behind on my revealsI have a couple more white beauties to show, along with a few othershopefully soon I will have some play time for photos shoots.




Good to "see" you again!!  Please post soon!!


----------



## bagcloset

Oh my, you are brave to have such a large White collection! They are STUNNING!


----------



## dlynn

I know its been a long timeI have quite a few updates before the next post, but I just had to  photo this one first

~ ~ ~ C H A N E L ~ JUMBO FLAP ~ TURQUOISE 2014


----------



## Pavla

dlynn said:


> I know its been a long timeI have quite a few updates before the next post, but I just had to  photo this one first
> 
> ~ ~ ~ C H A N E L ~ JUMBO FLAP ~ TURQUOISE 2014



Dlynn, this bag is soooo fabulous! The colour is stunning! Enjoy it!


----------



## Suzie

dlynn said:


> I know its been a long timeI have quite a few updates before the next post, but I just had to  photo this one first
> 
> ~ ~ ~ C H A N E L ~ JUMBO FLAP ~ TURQUOISE 2014



What a stunning colour, congratulations!


----------



## Bethc

dlynn said:


> I know its been a long timeI have quite a few updates before the next post, but I just had to  photo this one first
> 
> 
> 
> ~ ~ ~ C H A N E L ~ JUMBO FLAP ~ TURQUOISE 2014




Gorgeous!!! I got the same in patent!  &#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Katiesmama

Gorgeous!    I've missed seeing your bags


----------



## dlynn

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!!! I got the same in patent!  &#128153;&#128153;



Oh Bethc, please don't tell me this came in patent! A different style?


----------



## dlynn

Katiesmama said:


> Gorgeous!    I've missed seeing your bags



AWE, THANK YOU Katiesmama.Im working on all of my updates.


----------



## Fashionlvoer

dlynn said:


> I know its been a long timeI have quite a few updates before the next post, but I just had to  photo this one first
> 
> ~ ~ ~ C H A N E L ~ JUMBO FLAP ~ TURQUOISE 2014


Gorgeous Dlynn!!! Congrats! All your bags are exquiste though. Thanks for sharing


----------



## madeinnyc

OMG! I love your collection!!


----------



## Venessa84

dlynn said:


> I know its been a long timeI have quite a few updates before the next post, but I just had to  photo this one first
> 
> ~ ~ ~ C H A N E L ~ JUMBO FLAP ~ TURQUOISE 2014


Love it!  This is such a beautiful, fun color!!


----------



## dlynn

Fashionlvoer said:


> Gorgeous Dlynn!!! Congrats! All your bags are exquiste though. Thanks for sharing



Thanks Fashionlvoerso glad you enjoyed!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

dlynn said:


> I know its been a long timeI have quite a few updates before the next post, but I just had to  photo this one first
> 
> ~ ~ ~ C H A N E L ~ JUMBO FLAP ~ TURQUOISE 2014



You are KILLING me! I came back to check out your pics again & see this gorgeousness! What a beauty, congrats!


----------



## Bethc

dlynn said:


> Oh Bethc, please don't tell me this came in patent! A different style?




It's the same, jumbo classic in turquoise patent.


----------



## dlynn

LVmyotherbaby said:


> You are KILLING me! I came back to check out your pics again & see this gorgeousness! What a beauty, congrats!



Thanks LVmyotherbaby.so glad you like it!


----------



## stcstc

Omg! Your mc white collection is so adorable! I envy you so much!


----------



## its_a_keeper

dlynn said:


> I know its been a long timeI have quite a few updates before the next post, but I just had to  photo this one first
> 
> ~ ~ ~ C H A N E L ~ JUMBO FLAP ~ TURQUOISE 2014



Loved looking at your white collection! And the above one is so pretty as well!
Congrats on your pretties!!! Enjoy them.


----------



## sandwichh

OMG! so beautiful


----------



## saintgermain

sheesh this is a dizzying array of amazing bags- you have fabulous taste


----------



## dlynn

Pavla said:


> Dlynn, this bag is soooo fabulous! The colour is stunning! Enjoy it!



Thanks PavlaI loooovveeee the color too!


----------



## VintageShoe80

Wow.  I just went through every single page of this thread, all 55 of it.  Just wow.  I am so, so blown away, this is such a gorgeous and stunning collection!  I love your taste and style, so chic, classy and cute at the same time! Just beautiful, the Vuittons, Chanels, Fendi, all beautiful choices!! I love your Chanel minis in particular, they are high on my wishlist at the moment.  And you have certaintly inspired me to consider white bags - I love the way they look but always steered away due to concerns of colour-transfers/yellowing.  Still wow.  I am so blown away.  Good photography skills as well, I enjoyed each and every picture.  Thank you so much for sharing!  Happy first of May!


----------



## sammix3

Love your collection! I just bought my first white bag.  It's the prada Saffiano double zip tote in white vernice.  I love the white since it's a true white


----------



## dlynn

sammix3 said:


> Love your collection! I just bought my first white bag.  It's the prada Saffiano double zip tote in white vernice.  I love the white since it's a true white



I know the white PradaI saw it while traveling in Vegas.its gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## dlynn

VintageShoe80 said:


> Wow.  I just went through every single page of this thread, all 55 of it.  Just wow.  I am so, so blown away, this is such a gorgeous and stunning collection!  I love your taste and style, so chic, classy and cute at the same time! Just beautiful, the Vuittons, Chanels, Fendi, all beautiful choices!! I love your Chanel minis in particular, they are high on my wishlist at the moment.  And you have certaintly inspired me to consider white bags - I love the way they look but always steered away due to concerns of colour-transfers/yellowing.  Still wow.  I am so blown away.  Good photography skills as well, I enjoyed each and every picture.  Thank you so much for sharing!  Happy first of May!



Thanks so much for looking VintageShoe80.I love photographing my bags and its great to know others enjoying them too!


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~ White Collection continued . . . ( with a little silver & black)
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Chanel ~ Balenciaga




Wow your collection is INCREDIBLE! so stunning!


----------



## dlynn

ms.handbagqueen said:


> Wow your collection is INCREDIBLE! so stunning!



Thanks ms.handbagqueenI love your NF!


----------



## dlynn

saintgermain said:


> sheesh this is a dizzying array of amazing bags- you have fabulous taste



Thanks saintgermain!


----------



## Bumbles

Hi dlynn, I just went thru all your posts and beautiful images of all your bags, and they are simply gorgeous. It is so beautiful and inspiring, and motivating as well. I love all your bags, especially the chanel minis and alma bb's. It makes me want too add a chanel mini and alma bb to my collection as well. I don't have any of those yet. Have you bought anything new recently? I am always so excited to view your collection. 

You are one lucky lady, to have such a huge bag collection, and so many beautiful colours in every colour of the rainbow. Looking forward to your next addition 

Ps. Your dogs are soooooooo cute.


----------



## dlynn

Bumbles said:


> Hi dlynn, I just went thru all your posts and beautiful images of all your bags, and they are simply gorgeous. It is so beautiful and inspiring, and motivating as well. I love all your bags, especially the chanel minis and alma bb's. It makes me want too add a chanel mini and alma bb to my collection as well. I don't have any of those yet. Have you bought anything new recently? I am always so excited to view your collection.
> 
> You are one lucky lady, to have such a huge bag collection, and so many beautiful colours in every colour of the rainbow. Looking forward to your next addition
> 
> Ps. Your dogs are soooooooo cute.



Thank you so much Bumbles&#8230;I have a few additions that I haven't had time to add&#8230;I keep saying that Im going to update, but I have to take the photos. Hopefully, I will have them up soon. Thanks so much for  inspiring me to get going on it. Sometimes I feel everyone gets bored and they don't really care if you take the time or not. If I know people are still enjoying the updates I will definately make the time!  Check back soon!


----------



## Bethc

Yeah, I can't wait to see your new additions!! &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## RhondaE

dlynn said:


> Thank you so much BumblesI have a few additions that I haven't had time to addI keep saying that Im going to update, but I have to take the photos. Hopefully, I will have them up soon. Thanks so much for  inspiring me to get going on it. Sometimes I feel everyone gets bored and they don't really care if you take the time or not. If I know people are still enjoying the updates I will definitely make the time!  Check back soon!



I look at this collection like I've never seen it before! Wonderful as always bag sister!


----------



## dlynn

RhondaE said:


> I look at this collection like I've never seen it before! Wonderful as always bag sister!



Thank you RhondaE.I am so happy you are my bag sister.and I love YOUR latest addition! Amande..is soooooo beautiful!


----------



## RhondaE

dlynn said:


> Thank you RhondaE.I am so happy you are my bag sister.and I love YOUR latest addition! Amande..is soooooo beautiful!



Thanks you and yes it is!


----------



## Venessa84

dlynn said:


> Thank you so much Bumbles&#8230;I have a few additions that I haven't had time to add&#8230;I keep saying that Im going to update, but I have to take the photos. Hopefully, I will have them up soon. Thanks so much for  inspiring me to get going on it. Sometimes I feel everyone gets bored and they don't really care if you take the time or not. If I know people are still enjoying the updates I will definately make the time!  Check back soon!


We definitely enjoy the new additions and could never get bored with your collection!  Can't wait to see what you have added!!


----------



## crazy8baglady

Came back to drooooool at your Almas.  Can't wait for your update!


----------



## dlynn

Venessa84 said:


> We definitely enjoy the new additions and could never get bored with your collection!  Can't wait to see what you have added!!



I noticed you have the citrine alma and key charmwe are bag twins! I call this one my HAPPY BAG!


----------



## palmbeachpink

dlynn said:


> Thanks LVmyotherbaby.so glad you like it!



hi! love your turquoise flap! so pretty in lamb! years ago, I was going to pick up one of last speedy 25 in white/ivorie around 2007 I think, well I waited too long and poof it was gone! was the last epi speedy white or ivory? do you know if they were all made w/silver as most bags prior to 2006 in epi were gold - also, I don't normally buy pre loved but have no choice, a lot of the ones I have seen look like they have a yellow tint, any advice would be much appreciated - hoping I find one and can perhaps buy an epi strap!! thank you!!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

I just wanted to say "Thanks dlynn".   You have inspired me with your white bag collection.   I never thought much about white bags until I read your thread.    Now I have many.   I just love them.   So classy, eye catching and chic.   I am fortunate that I live in a warm climate and can use them year round.    Thanks again for your inspiration!!


----------



## Venessa84

Yes, we are bag twins but mine is the GM ( love big bags). I always wanted the Alma in Citron and seeing urs with the charm sealed the deal. You continue to inspire me.


----------



## SashaNicole

I love every bag in your collection. BAG HEAVEN!


----------



## LSVuittonMOM

Love your multicolored SLGs.


----------



## dlynn

SashaNicole said:


> I love every bag in your collection. BAG HEAVEN!


Thank you.....I have not been here in a while.....seriously need to update!!! Stay tuned&#128563;


----------



## SashaNicole

Looking forward to seeing your latest additions.


----------



## dlynn

~CHANEL ~ Gris med. Flap/ 2014


----------



## dlynn

More to come soon.....need to do a photo shoot!


----------



## dlynn

LV ~ Alma PM ~ 2014


----------



## dlynn

Alma PM ~ 2014


----------



## SashaNicole

I can't take it!  The gris flap is EVERYTHING!


----------



## Bethc

Welcome back doll! Great to see you! &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## dlynn

Thank you BethC .....I didn't realize so many missed me...I got busy there for a period of time & then decided To stop posting. I had quite a few PMs questioning why I wasn't posting...as soon as I go back & photo the last two years I'll be posting more. &#128522;

Feels good to be missed!


----------



## k5ml3k

Gorgeous! Love that grey Chanel! I was drawn to this thread bc of the alma pm that you had in epi electric...do you still have the by any chance? If so, how has it held up?


----------



## dlynn

k5ml3k said:


> Gorgeous! Love that grey Chanel! I was drawn to this thread bc of the alma pm that you had in epi electric...do you still have the by any chance? If so, how has it held up?


Yes I still have the epi Amande; it's one of my favorite colors!
It still looks brand new!


----------



## Katiesmama

Yay!  So glad to see you back.   Can't wait to see your new bags.  Love both the Chanel and the Alma, makes me hold my breath to see what else is coming!


----------



## Venessa84

Loving the new additions, especially the Alma.  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## candiebear

YAY! Glad you're back


----------



## k5ml3k

dlynn said:


> Yes I still have the epi Amande; it's one of my favorite colors!
> 
> It still looks brand new!




That's awesome! No yellowing or anything? I ended returning mine Bc I wast too worried


----------



## dlynn

Longchamp ~  AQUA ~ 2014


----------



## dlynn

LV ~ Montana ~ Pomme ~ 2014


----------



## dlynn

LV Montana~ Pomme


----------



## dlynn

Katiesmama said:


> Yay!  So glad to see you back.   Can't wait to see your new bags.  Love both the Chanel and the Alma, makes me hold my breath to see what else is coming!



Thank you Katiesmama.....it's going to take me a while, but I will soon catch up, once I realize where I left off!


----------



## Swedishmermaid

dlynn said:


> Thank you Katiesmama.....it's going to take me a while, but I will soon catch up, once I realize where I left off!


I really missed your posts! My husband.....not so much haha. You got me started with the Blanc Corail Alma.


----------



## dlynn

Swedishmermaid said:


> I really missed your posts! My husband.....not so much haha. You got me started with the Blanc Corail Alma.



Ooh....that is my favorite vernis bag! Good taste...it will always be a classic!:smile!


----------



## dlynn

Alma PM ~ BLANC


----------



## dlynn

ALMA  PM ~ Blanc


----------



## dlynn

ALMA ~ Blanc


----------



## dlynn

Alma PM Blanc


----------



## Katiesmama

So beautiful.   Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Deborah1986

Love your bags !!


----------



## Swedishmermaid

Love the Blanc with the aqua (my FAVORITE color/birthstone) dangly. Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## dlynn

Waiting patiently for the Epi Turquoise to arrive!


----------



## fakepink

dlynn said:


> ~ ~ ~ White Collection continued . . .
> 
> ~ ~ ~ LOUIS VUITTON MULTI COLOR ~ ~ ~



oooohhh my lord!! I have NEVER been a fan of the white multicolour but seeing them like this, its amazing!! Such a shame they're discontinuing this!! (I know i'm only 3 years too late but still... so amazing!)


----------



## dlynn

fakepink said:


> oooohhh my lord!! I have NEVER been a fan of the white multicolour but seeing them like this, its amazing!! Such a shame they're discontinuing this!! (I know i'm only 3 years too late but still... so amazing!)



Thank you fakepink&#8230;I agree about the Multicolour; its what caught my attention and started my LV addiction.


----------



## Bagnapper

Ok, now I have seen it all.....take a bow for your awesome white collections. Love it.


----------



## Fashionlvoer

Hi Dlynn, hope you are doing great [emoji4] Can't wait to see your Epi Turquoise! Did you get the Alma too? I loved the Alma in Vernis but passed because I was more in love with the V Neverfull. [emoji7]


----------



## Leo the Lion

I have a lot more LV in Noir but here is my Blanc multicolor.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Wow this is amazing. Thanks for sharing. &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## dlynn

Heidisaddiction said:


> Wow this is amazing. Thanks for sharing. &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;



THANK YOU!


----------



## dlynn

My latest ~ PRADA ~ AQUA


----------



## dlynn

PRADA ~ Talco


----------



## Venessa84

As always, beautiful additions!


----------



## Bethc

Gorgeous additions!!   It's nice to see you again!


----------



## ninakt

Following you thread always&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Gemma Mcintyre

Hi, do you know which collection this bag is from?


dlynn said:


> ~ chanel mini flap ~
> ~ 2012 ~ silver /silver hw


----------



## Porschenality

Bump


----------

